# It's been a long time coming...



## StogieNinja

*We Bomb Squids have not bombed as a group in a little while.

It's overdue.

Today, we start a sequence of events which cannot be reversed. Today, we embark on a course from which there is no turning back. Today, we make our stand. Today, we achieve greatness. Today....

...we bomb a llama.

:gn VIVA LA RESISTANCE!!!* :gn

::: Target is acquired :::

::: Target coordinates distributed :::

::: Launch codes activated :::

::: "Fire in the hole..." :::

::: Confirmation of launch received: 9405 **** 9930 **** 5932 90 :::

*SQUIDS, REPORT IN!*


----------



## k-morelli

this should be interesting. cant wait to see the devastation the squids unleash


----------



## raycarlo

9405 5036 9930 0250 4178 48


----------



## David_ESM

Is it Squid-Day Zero already?! Hmm... My llama war clock is at 00:00... So must be.

Ordinance outbound! 9405 5036 9930 0*5* *8*1 07


----------



## primetime76

Wait...when did someone from VA become a WA Squid?


----------



## simplechords

94055xx6993002505xx440


----------



## sdlaird

9405 5036 !%&+ 0250 @#$# 7!


----------



## akneipp

9405 5036 99xx 0249 19xx 38


----------



## Hannibal

And so it begins......


----------



## zenom

Holy crap. Someone or a lot of people are getting it. Incredible job guys.


----------



## kapathy

wait a minute did the squids multiply....... something is fishy here!!! And just who do you think you are mr I'm gonna bomb a llamma....there are consequences for that sort of thing you know!


----------



## max gas

940x 5x36 x930 0x50 418x x3


----------



## primetime76

Hmmm...this is very interesting indeed! Lets just hope that none of this is targeted at ANY llama, or there will be severe consequences! On another note...is the Dirty Sanchez Duo now officially defunct?


----------



## sweater88

*9405 5036 99xx 0250 3xx9 xx*


----------



## primetime76

max gas said:


> 940x 5x36 x930 0x50 418x x3


This one dissapoints me Mike, you were doing so well on your own. Now you are a slimey squid?? Oh, and don't forget about the birthday promise that was made...you can't share my b-day without being punished severly.

Again, if this hits a llama...ANY llama, we will return fire in such a fashion that you squid will not ever be able to attack again. Captain Ass has spoken and has his finger on the button!


----------



## the_brain

Anyone else notice that there are now 15 squids in their new boardroom. Somebody was recruiting his ass off. Oh, no, not Sweater88, akneipp, Danfish, and gasdocok. Wait did that say *A llama*, as in single? This could be painful for somebody.


----------



## nealw6971

420 ***** 9101 **** 3471 **** 3972 11


----------



## Hannibal

WTF?????? Neal???? Say it isn't so....


----------



## zenom

This is gonna be good.


----------



## Shibby

1z00437ypp0842xxxx


----------



## kapathy

neal, joe et tu brutus?????


----------



## gasdocok

9405 5036 9930 **** **** 55

Infidel Squid.... ATTACK!


----------



## ProbateGeek

There's something funny in the air. Can you smell it?

0311 1660 0001 8240 71**


----------



## castaweb

Boom goes the dynamite.

9405 503* 9930 02=0 78#5 9&


----------



## Danfish98

031020100000364134**

Now Kipp, I bombed the hell out of you llamas when I was a free agent, and I'll bomb the hell out of you as a squid too.


----------



## zenom

Everywhere I look I see Bomb Squid avatars. Holy shit. You guys know this isn't going to end well for you all right?


----------



## Habano

zenom said:


> Everywhere I look I see Bomb Squid avatars. Holy shit. You guys know this isn't going to end well for you all right?


Pretty cool avatars I must say. Looking forward to the victims aftermath.


----------



## WyldKnyght

And another squid launch sent, no DC from MooseExpress...


----------



## the_brain

WyldKnyght said:


> And another squid launch sent, no DC from MooseExpress...


Oh, no, not you too!!


----------



## primetime76

I do have to admit...this is fairly impressive. But wait, what's that I hear in the background...oh, it is just Pete and Ian (ouirknotamuzd and the_brain, for those who didn't know) and they can lay the lumber like no other. I'll take our 20 against your XX amount and we will WIN THE BATTLE AND THE WAR!


----------



## WyldKnyght

the_brain said:


> Oh, no, not you too!!


Yup, they convinced the Crazy Canuck to join.... LMAO :dizzy: :evil: :mischief:  :boxing:


----------



## WyldKnyght

primetime76 said:


> I do have to admit...this is fairly impressive. But wait, what's that I hear in the background...oh, it is just Pete and Ian (ouirknotamuzd and the_brain, for those who didn't know) and they can lay the lumber like no other. I'll take our 20 against your XX amount and we will WIN THE BATTLE AND THE WAR!


Keep dreaming Kipp, you got nothing now we can't handle :clock:


----------



## astripp

9405 5036 9930 0250 8606 13


----------



## max gas

WyldKnyght said:


> And another squid launch sent, no DC from MooseExpress...


Awesome!


----------



## max gas

zenom said:


> Everywhere I look I see Bomb Squid avatars. Holy shit. You guys know this isn't going to end well for you all right?


Don't underestimate us, Andy


----------



## StogieNinja

primetime76 said:


> Hmmm...this is very interesting indeed! Lets just hope that none of this is targeted at ANY llama, or there will be severe consequences!


Severe consequences? Like what? You hollering about "severe consequences"?

:smoke:



primetime76 said:


> Again, if this hits a llama...ANY llama, we will return fire in such a fashion that you squid will not ever be able to attack again. Captain Ass has spoken and has his thumb up his ass!


Ah, yes, there's the "severe consequences" he was referring to before. Kipp's made his idle threats and waved his arms and done his dance. It's ok guys, we're all safe now.



the_brain said:


> Wait did that say *A llama*, as in single? This could be painful for somebody.


You have no idea.



zenom said:


> You guys know this isn't going to end well for you all right?


End well for us? It's the _target_(s?) you should be concerned about, not us!



primetime76 said:


> I do have to admit...this is fairly impressive. But wait, what's that I hear in the background...oh, it is just Pete and Ian (ouirknotamuzd and the_brain, for those who didn't know) and they can lay the lumber like no other. I'll take our 20 against your XX amount and we will WIN THE BATTLE AND THE WAR!


_Viva la resistance!_, Kipp. In other words...

*Bring it.*

Now, back to business. There are a few more squids that should be reporting in shortly...


----------



## max gas

primetime76 said:


> Oh, and don't forget about the birthday promise that was made...you can't share my b-day without being punished severly.


I heard birthday bombs are a b!tch. You'll have to let me know how that turns out for you.:kicknuts::evil:


----------



## Johnpaul

op2: This is impressive. My seat is reserved for this show. op2:


----------



## primetime76

This is the most boring conversation that we have ever had...wake me when this bomb lands so we can plan our retaliation...this will be like taking candy from a baby... :bored:


----------



## truckertim

I'm afraid to even step outside knowing all these bombs are flying over head. The collateral damage will be of epic proportions!!!!


----------



## David_ESM

I see the llama ass is doing his normal crying...










Don't worry Kipp... We are around half way done with this round of DCs. We will try to keep the llama sufferage to a minimum and make sure your brother/s go down quick and easy like.


----------



## primetime76

truckertim said:


> I'm afraid to even step outside knowing all these bombs are flying over head. The collateral damage will be of epic proportions!!!!


Man oh man...what people don't seem to understand is that this "bomb"...we'll call it a "cherry bomb"...is NOTHING that the ZK can't handle. We were bombed by the most impressive bombing faction in cigar HISTORY, Ron, Jim and Dave...there were Behikes, there were Padron 80th's and they were ALL top shelf cigars. We survived, we attacked Ron and Dave again recently...NOTHING that any amounts of spinless squids can accomplish can come close to what us "llamas" have been through...welcome to the bombing ranks, you bombing rookies...and to the chosen Llama...enjoy your dog rockets!


----------



## sweater88

truckertim said:


> I'm afraid to even step outside knowing all these bombs are flying over head. The collateral damage will be of epic proportions!!!!


indeed


----------



## nealw6971

It's kinda' like when Kipp talks... all I hear is "Blah blah blah... blah blah." with kind of a northeastern accent.

No real substance. I mean, personally, I can attest to the authenticity, audacity, and sheer destruction of a squid bomb from none other than the ninja squid, himself. And I've personally bombed llamas before... and nothing really but a squeak in return. 

As for my joining the squids. Yes, I have indeed. Where Team Infidel goes, so I go.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

astripp said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0250 8606 13


no bomb squid avatar for you,Andrew?


----------



## kapathy

hmmmm i wonder if they realize that now that the troop rally has commenced we need to focus our energy and destructive tendancies elsewhere..... poor little squids it was a valiant effort.


----------



## primetime76

Well guys...it looks like the Zilla Killas have a lot of cooking to do...good thing I like calamari!


----------



## max gas

nealw6971 said:


> It's kinda' like when Kipp talks... all I hear is "Blah blah blah... blah blah." with kind of a northeastern accent.


Just like the teacher in Charlie Brown


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

Oh shit... this is bigger than I expected. Well, at least hubby has the rest of his Squid buddies to help protect our mailbox--hell, protect our _city_ from the wrath that is to come...


----------



## nealw6971

max gas said:


> Just like the teacher in Charlie Brown


That's EXACTLY what it sounds like. Good call, brother!


----------



## nealw6971

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> Oh shit... this is bigger than I expected. Well, at least hubby has the rest of his Squid buddies to help protect our mailbox--hell, protect our _city_ from the wrath that is to come...


Oh, I wouldn't worry too much. Most of the times it's kinda' just little duds that go "ploop!"... I mean, every once in awhile they'll kind of make your mailbox bulge a bit... but just tap back into shape with the palm of your hand and you'll be fine.


----------



## ProbateGeek

primetime76 said:


> ...good thing I like calamari!


Hey, Kipp.

*Eat me*.

:biggrin:


----------



## David_ESM

I always pictured this as Kipp's morning routine when he looks in the mirror each day...


----------



## primetime76

the_brain said:


> Anyone else notice that there are now 15 squids in their new boardroom. Somebody was recruiting his ass off. Oh, no, not Sweater88, akneipp, Danfish, and gasdocok. Wait did that say *A llama*, as in single? This could be painful for somebody.


Ian, I have a gut feeling that you and Pinky might be the target of this attack. Just remember, whom ever it is, to remain calm...because we are ready to counter strike.


----------



## sweater88

Sorry for breaking protocol with the comment here Derek, David, and Terry, but I must weigh in

I love all the smack talk, but having been a victim of several of ZK's best, i can not bring myself to say anything bad about their bombing skills. I respect the hell out of them, and this why I joined the squids...for the greater good...another group to cause devestation can only be good...and having respect for the ZKs, only makes them all perfect targets...if its a war you want, its a war you shall have........bombs away


----------



## David_ESM

Shhh! You are supposed to respect them in private like the rest of us, don't feed their already bloated llama egos :wink:


----------



## sweater88

David_ESM said:


> Shhh! You are supposed to respect them in private like the rest of us, don't feed their already bloated llama egos :wink:


your right David

hows this


----------



## primetime76

sweater88 said:


> Sorry for breaking protocol with the comment here Derek, David, and Terry, but I must weigh in
> 
> I love all the smack talk, but having been a victim of several of ZK's best, i can not bring myself to say anything bad about their bombing skills. I respect the hell out of them, and this why I joined the squids...for the greater good...another group to cause devestation can only be good...and having respect for the ZKs, only makes them all perfect targets...if its a war you want, its a war you shall have........bombs away


A-men brother...this is all fun and games and shit talk. I know that ZK really does things that will make a deserving brother/sisters day. Can't wait to see the devistation on this! (as long as 50 boxes don't show up at my office...) Good luck to Ian, I feel that this is hitting him.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

David_ESM said:


> I always pictured this as Kipp's morning routine when he looks in the mirror each day...


ROFLOL


----------



## Johnpaul

sweater88 said:


> Sorry for breaking protocol with the comment here Derek, David, and Terry, but I must weigh in
> 
> I love all the smack talk, but having been a victim of several of ZK's best, i can not bring myself to say anything bad about their bombing skills. I respect the hell out of them, and this why I joined the squids...for the greater good...another group to cause devestation can only be good...and having respect for the ZKs, only makes them all perfect targets...if its a war you want, its a war you shall have........bombs away


Because what kind of world would this be if no one wanted to join the loosing team. oke: Good for you Joe.


----------



## the_brain

primetime76 said:


> Ian, I have a gut feeling that you and Pinky might be the target of this attack.


*Brain:* Why would you say that, it's not like I've bombed most of them before...

*Pinky:* Yes you did!!

*Brain:* Yes I did, didn't I... Prepare the defenses in case it is us, and if not we stand at the ready commander...


----------



## primetime76

I would imagine that if ONE of the Squid Squad has sex that all of there single testes fall off...maybe socalocmatt can chime in on this since he seems to do great research on the sexual habits of of squid.


----------



## sweater88

Johnpaul said:


> Because what kind of world would this be if no one wanted to join the loosing team. oke: Good for you Joe.


you sir, may have just made your biggest mistake, short of sending me that avatar that will soon go into use


----------



## David_ESM

primetime76 said:


> I would imagine that if ONE of the Squid Squad has sex that all of there single testes fall off...maybe socalocmatt can chime in on this since he seems to do great research on the sexual habits of of squid.


Indeed. I believe a few of the llamas have some unusual obsessions... One has indeed published his squid theories on the great wiki.

Edit: It appears his theories have been pulled... He may wish to try again.


----------



## Johnpaul

sweater88 said:


> you sir, may have just made your biggest mistake, short of sending me that avatar that will soon go into use


I was just stating the obvious. Don't get mad at me. eep:


----------



## StogieNinja

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey, Kipp.
> 
> *Eat me*.
> 
> :biggrin:


:biglaugh:



primetime76 said:


> A-men brother...this is all fun and games and shit talk. I know that ZK really does things that will make a deserving brother/sisters day. Can't wait to see the devistation on this! (as long as 50 boxes don't show up at my office...) Good luck to Ian, I feel that this is hitting him.


Truth be told, yes, this is all fun and games. And Kipp's 100% right, the whole point of all of this is to make a BotL's day. All the poking and taunting is done in good fun, and we squids respect the heck out of the llamas as a group. 
.

Now, where was I? Oh yes...

..screw you ZK's! 
:gn _VIVA LA RESISTANCE!_ :gn


----------



## zenom

OH the destruction, can the ZK's handle what is about to hit them? Are the squids still growing in numbers? Are the ZK's going to need backup?

News at 11.


----------



## David_ESM

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> But Kipp, you're quite incorrect about the target. That's all I or any of us will say about him, but you and Ian can rest easy. For the moment.


Indeed... In fact... None of the llamas are targets! None at all... We were lieing about everything. 

:mischief:


----------



## sweater88

zenom said:


> OH the destruction, can the ZK's handle what is about to hit them? Are the squids still growing in numbers? Are the ZK's going to need backup?
> 
> News at 11.


 I will answer your questions in sequence

no
yes
yes


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> Oh shit... this is bigger than I expected. Well, at least hubby has the rest of his Squid buddies to help protect our mailbox--hell, protect our _city_ from the wrath that is to come...


nothing on this planet is gonna protect you from what's going to happen if the Squids do anything stupid....your only choices are gonna be either grab a ride on one of those Russian space shuttles and live on The Moon,or grab yer swimming trunks and find Atlantis.

I've blasted most of these guys anyway...I have no problem doing it again and finishing the job.


----------



## Nathan King

It ain't over. Attack!!

8853 6066 **** **** **** 93


----------



## ProbateGeek

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> . . . and we squids respect the heck out of the llamas as a group.


Oh, as a group I think you're right. However, some INDIVIDUAL llamas sure have nasty dispositions!

Anyone try a bomb count yet?


----------



## socalocmatt

W T F

So now its the Ron Mexico Squid Bombers don't cha know eh (<- Had to add Canada somehow). This will be interesting but I have the feeling that tossing firecrackers at a llama wont work in their best interests.

opcorn:


----------



## StogieNinja

What would be the point, Terry? _We are legion!_


----------



## WyldKnyght

socalocmatt said:


> W T F
> 
> So now its the Ron Mexico Squid Bombers don't cha know (<- Had to add Canada somehow). This will be interesting but I have the feeling that tossing firecrackers at a llama wont work in their best interests.
> 
> opcorn:


Don't forget us Canucks infuse our Ron Mexico's oke:


----------



## Danfish98

ouirknotamuzd said:


> nothing on this planet is gonna protect you from what's going to happen if the Squids do anything stupid....your only choices are gonna be either grab a ride on one of those Russian space shuttles and live on The Moon,or grab yer swimming trunks and find Atlantis.
> 
> I've blasted most of these guys anyway...I have no problem doing it again and finishing the job.


:blah: :blah: :blah: :blah: 
Don't worry Herfabomber. If your time hasn't come this time, it will come soon. Whether we destroy you guys 1 by 1, so destroy you all at once, with our numbers now, destruction is guaranteed.


----------



## David_ESM

ProbateGeek said:


> Oh, as a group I think you're right. However, some INDIVIDUAL llamas sure have nasty dispositions!
> 
> Anyone try a bomb count yet?


I believe 16 and climbing at the moment...


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

SO glad I have the day off work today. Can't seem to get away from watching the impending destruction... opcorn:


----------



## WyldKnyght

ouirknotamuzd said:


> nothing on this planet is gonna protect you from what's going to happen if the Squids do anything stupid....your only choices are gonna be either grab a ride on one of those Russian space shuttles and live on The Moon,or grab yer swimming trunks and find Atlantis.
> 
> I've blasted most of these guys anyway...I have no problem doing it again and finishing the job.


I don't know whether to count myself lucky or not, I've never tasted any of your Fire Cracker Dog Rockets, maybe the sled dogs smoked 'em before they got here...

oke:


----------



## StogieNinja

WyldKnyght said:


> Don't forget us Canucks infuse our Ron Mexico's oke:


Really? I put rat poison in mine...


----------



## David_ESM

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> SO glad I have the day off work today. Can't seem to get away from watching the impending destruction... opcorn:


 You aren't the only one. My page shows 19 members in this thread at the moment.


----------



## Danfish98

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Really? I put rat poison in mine...


I thought they came with rat poison from the factory :noidea:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

primetime76 said:


> Ian, I have a gut feeling that you and Pinky might be the target of this attack. Just remember, whom ever it is, to remain calm...because we are ready to counter strike.


they could just as easily say "a Llama" each,Cap'n...not just one Llama specifically..the numbers game is fairly even now,so they could each just pick one ZK and target him.


----------



## zenom

WyldKnyght said:


> Don't forget us Canucks infuse our Ron Mexico's oke:


I have a feeling the canadian deliveries are going to show up like 3 mos after the initial sneak attack anyway. They have to horse and buggy their boxes from town to down.


----------



## max gas

I didn't know the Llamas had a theme song. This must be whats playing in their board room......






I don't know why i laugh every time i see this.


----------



## WyldKnyght

zenom said:


> I have a feeling the canadian deliveries are going to show up like 3 mos after the initial sneak attack anyway. They have to horse and buggy their boxes from town to down.


No horses, just Moose and Beavers


----------



## max gas

zenom said:


> I have a feeling the canadian deliveries are going to show up like 3 mos after the initial sneak attack anyway. They have to horse and buggy their boxes from town to down.


Andy, get it right. it's either delivered via moose back or dog sled


----------



## sdlaird

16 people watching this thread. Nice!


And "Boom goes the dynamite....." 

A day that will live in infamy......


----------



## ShortFuse

Can't have a party without me showing up to crash it! 

You all know the deal that there aren't DCs for packages that leave here. But I will put a customs number on it! Even all of the mighty code breakers can't decipher where it is headed!

LC560506288US

TARGET ID: 10 Tango

Zone: Romeo

Shot out!


----------



## zenom

This will be the picture the week after the Bomb Squids attempt I think.


----------



## sweater88

ouirknotamuzd said:


> they could just as easily say "a Llama" each,Cap'n...not just one Llama specifically..*the numbers game is fairly even now*,so they could each just pick one ZK and target him.


or is it?


----------



## David_ESM

ouirknotamuzd said:


> the numbers game is fairly even now,so they could each just pick one ZK and target him.


Yeah... EVEN... You keep thinking that buddy. :evil:


----------



## ProbateGeek

David_ESM said:


> I believe 16 and climbing at the moment...


Only 17 at this point - WYldKnyght/Craig did not post a DC, but a swear I heard a big swoosh! Morning salvo just about done yet?


----------



## max gas

ouirknotamuzd said:


> they could just as easily say "a Llama" each,Cap'n...not just one Llama specifically..the numbers game is fairly even now,so they could each just pick one ZK and target him.


Uh oh, we spurred an avatar change for Pete. I think someone feels threatened


----------



## David_ESM

ShortFuse said:


> You all know the deal that there aren't DCs for packages that leave here. But I will put a customs number on it! Even all of the mighty code breakers can't decipher where it is headed!


Most excellent. 


zenom said:


> This will be the picture the week after the Bomb Squids attempt I think.


It seems the closet llama supporter has made an appearance.


----------



## David_ESM

ProbateGeek said:


> Only 17 at this point - WYldKnyght/Craig did not post a DC, but a swear I heard a big swoosh! Morning salvo just about done yet?


Yeah... I think the morning firing is complete. Let the guns cool a bit and come back in a few hours for the PM artillery.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Those numbers look about right - and see how easily they adapt, invading the land from their oceanic homes?

Nice!


----------



## Danfish98

zenom said:


> This will be the picture the week after the Bomb Squids attempt I think.


Andy, you just bought a new house. I'd hate to see it blown into orbit so soon... Pissing off the Brain, and all the Squids, and Shuckins all at the same time probably isn't advisable.


----------



## David_ESM

ProbateGeek said:


> Those numbers look about right - and see how easily they adapt, invading the land from their oceanic homes?
> 
> Nice!


Ha! Oh man Terry. RG inbound for that.

Edit: After I spread it around apparently.


----------



## socalocmatt

Hey squids:

Seen cousin Jimmy lately??? I have and looks like aunt Amy got taken out too :caked: :lolat:


----------



## zenom

David_ESM said:


> Most excellent.
> 
> It seems the closet llama supporter has made an appearance.


Who me? I am just an innocent bystander who doesn't have 90 days in yet. I am sure my presence will be felt in the near future. I just usually root for the underdogs, hell I have been a Lions and Tigers fan my whole life. Until recently that was something I kept to myself.

Reminds me of a movie saying:

There's two bulls standing on top of a mountain. The younger one says to the older one: "Hey pop, let's say we run down there and **** one of them cows". The older one says: "No son. Lets walk down and **** 'em all".

I just think the squids are running down, instead of walking


----------



## skfr518

0311 1660 0002 3817 xxx2


----------



## David_ESM

Matt... That looks delicious!

Did you know squids are actually cannibals and will actually eat their own kind? Of course only the weak ones that are incapable of supporting the destruction of the llamas.


----------



## zenom

Danfish98 said:


> Andy, you just bought a new house. I'd hate to see it blown into orbit so soon... Pissing off the Brain, and all the Squids, and Shuckins all at the same time probably isn't advisable.


Shuckins hit me already, the_brain might take it easy on me since I am on their side (atm anyway). And well....I hate sushi.


----------



## sdlaird

zenom said:


> This will be the picture the week after the Bomb Squids attempt I think.


Yep, that's right. Lounging on a beach, soakin up some rays, getting a tan! lol


----------



## Johnpaul

David_ESM said:


> Ha! Oh man Terry. RG inbound for that.
> 
> Edit: After I spread it around apparently.


Took care of that for you.


----------



## socalocmatt

David_ESM said:


> Matt... That looks delicious!
> 
> Did you know squids are actually cannibals and will actually eat their own kind? Of course only the weak ones that are incapable of supporting the destruction of the llamas.


So.... you're all gonna eat each other next week???? :noidea:


----------



## sweater88

zenom said:


> I just think the squids are running down, instead of walking


yea cuz this took no planning at all:gossip:


----------



## ShortFuse

Just as the Troop Rally closes.... the Bomb Squid Rally begins! 

Hide yo kids, hide yo wife! They bombing ev-ray-thang!


----------



## David_ESM

sweater88 said:


> yea cuz this took no planning at all:gossip:


More then they would believe.


----------



## Danfish98

zenom said:


> Shuckins hit me already, the_brain might take it easy on me since I am on their side (atm anyway). And well....I hate sushi.


Typical newbie mistake assuming that when Shuckins has "already hit you" he's done. Herfabomber is supposedly on Brain's side too and you see how easy they've taken it on each other. It's ok Andy, you can go crying to mommy now, we won't judge you too much.


----------



## Mr_mich

420 32*708 9*05 5036 *930 02*1 0559 *3


Wet Donkey Bomb Away!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Seeing that squid dinner reminded me - I ran into dr.dirty at the market the other day.

http://www.loupiote.com/photos/4868360256.shtml

Or was it kapathy? Wait, djangos? It's so hard to tell the difference when llamas take off their coats.

:biggrin:


----------



## anonobomber

95001000####12870000##


----------



## zenom

Danfish98 said:


> Typical newbie mistake assuming that when Shuckins has "already hit you" he's done. Herfabomber is supposedly on Brain's side too and you see how easy they've taken it on each other. It's ok Andy, you can go crying to mommy now, we won't judge you too much.


Ooooh, breaking out the grade school humor. Right on. My uncle can beat up your uncle


----------



## simplechords

Mr_mich said:


> 420 32*708 9*05 5036 *930 02*1 0559 *3
> 
> Wet Donkey Bomb Away!


----------



## primetime76

ShortFuse said:


> Just as the Troop Rally closes.... the Bomb Squid Rally begins!
> 
> Hide yo kids, clench yo ass cheeks! They humping ev-ray-thang!


...fixed that for ya.


----------



## Habano

sweater88 said:


> Sorry for breaking protocol with the comment here Derek, David, and Terry, but I must weigh in
> 
> I love all the smack talk, but having been a victim of several of ZK's best, i can not bring myself to say anything bad about their bombing skills. I respect the hell out of them, and this why I joined the squids...for the greater good...another group to cause devestation can only be good...and having respect for the ZKs, only makes them all perfect targets...if its a war you want, its a war you shall have........bombs away


Hmmm sounds like there could be a traitor among the Bomb Squids.


----------



## David_ESM

Mr_mich said:


> 420 32*708 9*05 5036 *930 02*1 0559 *3
> Wet Donkey Bomb Away!


 20...


anonobomber said:


> 95001000####12870000##


 And 21...

But who's counting anyways?


----------



## David_ESM

Starbuck said:


> Hmmm sounds like there could be a traitor among the Bomb Squids.


Hardly.

We would all be truely foolish if we didn't have respect for what our enemies were capable of. We have been around long enough to know better. Only an idiot would rush in not knowing or expecting what could come next.

We know. We have some respect for our adversaries.

We just choose not to display it in the trash talk area :wink:


----------



## socalocmatt

21 little firecrackers = 1/2 of a llama bomb.

You like my new avatar???


----------



## zenom

Do none of the Bomb Squids have jobs? I mean I work from home, so I am making money sitting here, but damn you guys have a lot of free time on your hands. Did you guys discuss this over playing Halo on XBox or something?


----------



## Habano

David_ESM said:


> Hardly.
> 
> We would all be truely foolish if we didn't have respect for what our enemies were capable of. We have been around long enough to know better. Only an idiot would rush in not knowing or expecting what could come next.
> 
> We know. We have some respect for our adversaries.
> 
> We just choose not to display it in the trash talk area :wink:


Denial is the first step my friend.


----------



## zenom

Interesting silence from the ZK's, I definitely expected more from them with all that is being said.


----------



## Cigar Noob

en route to 940*A* 503*L* 993*L* 025*A* 080*M*5*A*


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

zenom said:


> Interesting silence from the ZK's, I definitely expected more from them with all that is being said.


A moment of silence, perhaps, before the storm?


----------



## zenom

Man did all the Bomb Squids share the same chap stick or something? It's spreading like herpes.


----------



## sweater88

zenom said:


> Do none of the Bomb Squids have jobs? I mean I work from home, so I am making money sitting here, but damn you guys have a lot of free time on your hands. Did you guys discuss this over playing Halo on XBox or something?


no, it was madden...

and no not a traitor...a llama killa....straight up, cold blooded llama bomber


----------



## primetime76

socalocmatt said:


> 21 little firecrackers = 1/2 of a llama bomb.
> 
> You like my new avatar???


I am the voice/captain of the ZK...and yes, you will hear rom me. But, alas, we need not get all owrked up about this...we "got this". Just a little blip on the ZK map...ZK is quiet because we are not concerned.

And yes Matt...your avatar is very fiting.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

David_ESM said:


> Yeah... EVEN... You keep thinking that buddy. :evil:


Oh,I'm sorry....did you assume that I implied there was an even ratio of Squids to Llamas?....don't make me laugh...if there were double the number of Squids to Llamas you'd still be outmatched.


----------



## Hannibal

zenom said:


> Interesting silence from the ZK's, I definitely expected more from them with all that is being said.


Don't think for a minute that because none of us are saying anything that nothing is being planned...


----------



## Danfish98

zenom said:


> Interesting silence from the ZK's, I definitely expected more from them with all that is being said.


They haven't recovered from the shock of it all yet. Give it time, the all talk no action bombing llamas will start their nonstop chatter of crap soon enough.


----------



## nealw6971

nealw6971: Hear that? You hear that?

Kipp: What?

nealw6971: Llamas, son. Nothing else in the world sounds like that.

nealw6971: I love the sound of llamas bleating in the morning. You know, one time we had a mailbox bombed, for 12 hours. When it was all over, I walked up. We didn't find one of 'em, not one stinkin' llama body. The sound, you know that bleating sound, the whole hill. Sounded like...

[listens, pondering]

nealw6971: ...victory. Someday this war's gonna end...


----------



## sdlaird

Llamas are in the "Shock" stage of "Shock N Awe" right now. They might not ever recover......


----------



## primetime76

nealw6971 said:


> nealw6971: Hear that? You hear that?
> 
> Kipp: What?
> 
> nealw6971: Llamas, son. Nothing else in the world sounds like that.
> 
> nealw6971: I love the sound of llamas bleating in the morning. You know, one time we had a mailbox bombed, for 12 hours. When it was all over, I walked up. We didn't find one of 'em, not one stinkin' llama body. The sound, you know that bleating sound, the whole hill. Sounded like...
> [listens, pondering]
> 
> nealw6971: ...victory. Someday this war's gonna end...


All I heard was blah, blah, blah...Neal's a dirty tramp. Have you been drinking already today Neal? I do find it amusing that three groups had to join into one to just TRY to compete with ZK...bring it, bithes!


----------



## sweater88

primetime76 said:


> *I am the voice/captain of the ZK*


Zks, your voice is cracking


----------



## Mr_mich

zenom said:


> Interesting silence from the ZK's, I definitely expected more from them with all that is being said.


They are talking smack to try and look confident while at the same time shaking in their boots.

Lamas are skittish animals.


----------



## nealw6971

primetime76 said:


> All I heard was blah, blah, blah...Neal's a dirty tramp. Have you been drinking already today Neal? I do find it amusing that three groups had to join into one to just TRY to compete with ZK...bring it, bithes!


LOL, WTF is a Bithe? 

Oh wait... that was bleating... nevermind!

(I have to admit, I did like the dirty little tramp part and the drinking part. Yeah, I'm good with that. LOL).


----------



## ProbateGeek

simplechords said:


>


That is lovely, Ron!

On velvet?

:biggrin:


----------



## shuckins

i dig the new squid avatar!


----------



## socalocmatt

sdlaird said:


> Llamas are in the "Shock" stage of "Shock N Awe" right now. The might not ever recover......


Yes, shocked that the squids are able to think that they have half a chance at winning anything.

And yea, awe... just wait and you will see the awe part.


----------



## Mr_mich

primetime76 said:


> I am the voice/captain of the ZK....


Remember the famous adage "All bark, No Bite" I think it fits Captain Ass perfectly.

I am not sure why they call him a Llama, he reminds me more of a yippee Chihuahua!

:boxing::boxing:


----------



## zenom

Mr_mich said:


> Remember the famous adage "All bark, No Bite" I think it fits Captain Ass perfectly.
> 
> I am not sure why they call him a Llama, he reminds me more of a yippee Chihuahua!
> 
> :boxing::boxing:


Or as a friend of mine calls them , "cheee who-a, who-a"


----------



## Hannibal

shuckins said:


> i dig the new squid avatar!


Well at least there's one that doesn't have a new bomb/squid avatar......


----------



## ProbateGeek

Mr_mich said:


> Remember the famous adage "All bark, No Bite" I think it fits Captain Ass perfectly.
> 
> I am not sure why they call him a Llama, he reminds me more of a yippee Chihuahua!


Captain Chihuallama?
Llamahuahua?


----------



## Danfish98

Hannibal said:


> Well at least there's one that doesn't have a new bomb/squid avatar......


Shuckins is THE bomb squad. He doesn't need to join a group and if he ever did, it's game over.


----------



## primetime76

shuckins said:


> i dig the new squid avatar!


...and we all know what Ron does to things he "digs"....


----------



## Cigar Noob

Mr_mich said:


> Remember the famous adage "All bark, No Bite" I think it fits Captain Ass perfectly.
> 
> I am not sure why they call him a Llama, he reminds me more of a yippee Chihuahua!
> 
> :boxing::boxing:


Is that because after all of that noise and posturing no one is concerned and he is left there shaking uncontrollably in the corner? I can see the connection.


----------



## Hannibal

Danfish98 said:


> Shuckins is THE bomb squad. He doesn't need to join a group and if he ever did, it's game over.


I know Brother, I know......


----------



## Mr_mich

ProbateGeek said:


> Captain Chihuallama?
> Llamahuahua?


Llama are lead by Captain Chihuahua.

I like it.


----------



## sweater88

primetime76 said:


> ...and we all know what Ron does to things he "digs"....


Way to hide behind Ron there Kipp

and yes, we do fear Ron, but not llamas


----------



## Johnpaul

[No message]


----------



## dahu

Im going to enjoy the retaliation...


----------



## sligub

Danfish98 said:


> Shuckins is THE bomb squad. He doesn't need to join a group and if he ever did, it's game over.


What do you mean " if he ever did, it's game over" that's the wrong tense, it is game over the squids/ lhamas are playing for silver and know it


----------



## nealw6971

Hannibal said:


> Well at least there's one that doesn't have a new bomb/squid avatar......


Are you sure about that?


----------



## primetime76

This is the last thing that you will hear from me on this thread....

#1...I totally wish taht we could all, Llama's, Squid, Little Mexican Dogs, Godzilla like creatures...every damn one of us get together and have us the biggest herf this world has ever seen.

#2...:bored:

LOL


----------



## ProbateGeek

primetime76 said:


> #1...I totally wish taht we could all, Llama's, Squid, Little Mexican Dogs, Godzilla like creatures...every damn one of us get together and have us the biggest herf this world has ever seen.


Love this.


----------



## max gas

primetime76 said:


> This is the last thing that you will hear from me on this thread....
> 
> #1...I totally wish taht we could all, Llama's, Squid, Little Mexican Dogs, Godzilla like creatures...every damn one of us get together and have us the biggest herf this world has ever seen.
> 
> #2...:bored:
> 
> LOL


Amen to #1.


----------



## socalocmatt

primetime76 said:


> This is the last thing that you will hear from me on this thread....
> 
> #1...I totally wish taht we could all, Llama's, Squid, Little Mexican Dogs, Godzilla like creatures...every damn one of us get together and have us the biggest herf this world has ever seen.
> 
> #2...:bored:
> 
> LOL


+1

but we would need to rent an entire island.... maybe an island south of FL.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

dahu said:


> Im going to enjoy the retaliation...


Off topic, but as a HUGE Mario fan, I'm loving the new avatar


----------



## nealw6971

primetime76 said:


> This is the last thing that you will hear from me on this thread....
> 
> #1...I totally wish taht we could all, Llama's, Squid, Little Mexican Dogs, Godzilla like creatures...every damn one of us get together and have us the biggest herf this world has ever seen.


You and me both, brother... you and me both.  It'd be the most amazing herf ever.


----------



## StogieNinja

shuckins said:


> i dig the new squid avatar!


Glad you approve, Ron!


----------



## dahu

:yo:


Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> Off topic, but as a HUGE Mario fan, I'm loving the new avatar


----------



## sweater88

socalocmatt said:


> +1
> 
> but we would need to rent an entire island.... maybe an island south of FL.


I like this plan


----------



## David_ESM

2 more pages of posts while having lunch. Appears to be a hot topic today. Expected no less.

A Puff herf of that caliber... Imagine all the sticks that would change hands... I would have to roll in my wineador on a hand truck.


----------



## ProbateGeek

All we'd need is for one of us to win the lottery.

It could happen!


----------



## kapathy

holy chit i leave for work 1 hour later another 130 posts....hmmmm i doubt i missed anything relevant, after all this is the work of slimey squids, nothing to see here nothing to see


----------



## David_ESM

kapathy said:


> nothing to see here nothing to see


Actually this is fairly true...

Just a whole lot of numbers from the squids and a whole lot of :blah: :blah: :blah: from the llamas.

Actually... That's pretty much the same thing we have been seeing for months :wink:


----------



## Cigar Noob

David_ESM said:


> 2 more pages of posts while having lunch. Appears to be a hot topic today. Expected no less.
> 
> A Puff herf of that caliber... Imagine all the sticks that would change hands... I would have to roll in my wineador on a hand truck.


What the hell would Ron show up with? Like an ice cream truck with a cigar menu on the side? It'd be like Puff Christmas, everyone bolting from the herf to get in line.

___________

Poor Kevin is so flustered he keeps changing his avatar. Settled down little llama, it'll be okay buddy.


----------



## Shibby

kapathy said:


> holy chit i leave for work 1 hour later another 130 posts....hmmmm i doubt i missed anything relevant, after all this is the work of slimey squids, nothing to see here nothing to see


Well we did manage to scare your fearless (HAHA) leader out of this thread, so we must be doing something right.


----------



## socalocmatt

Shibby said:


> Well we did manage to scare your fearless (HAHA) leader out of this thread, so we must be doing something right.


I think he went to take a nap from the boredom of watching the squids spash around in the water.


----------



## David_ESM

Or to make another youtube video... The two of you should get together and share tips after watching your Pink Pony video.


----------



## Beer Alchemist

Mockery of xbox players? What is that all about? Beware of Sneaky Moto, he is known to flank and attack from behind the lines, quietly taking out his enemy as he sees fit yet always loyal to the team.


----------



## Shibby

socalocmatt said:


> I think he went to take a nap from the boredom of watching the squids spash around in the water.


Im sorry, but i beg to differ.


----------



## StogieNinja

socalocmatt said:


> I think he went to take a nap.


This is not surprising. Chihuahuas have remarkably short attention spans, and are constantly napping.


----------



## the_brain

sligub said:


> What do you mean " if he ever did, it's game over" that's the wrong tense, it is game over the squids/ lhamas are playing for silver and know it


Silver my ass, so what are we up to now in squid bombs, have you beaten my personal single day record of 29 yet?


----------



## StogieNinja

the_brain said:


> Silver my ass, so what are we up to now in squid bombs, have you beaten my personal single day record of 29 yet?


No.

Not yet.

:smoke:


----------



## socalocmatt

David_ESM said:


> Or to make another youtube video... The two of you should get together and share tips after watching your Pink Pony video.


LMAO. Good times.

Maybe we can get Ray to jump in a pool and play with a squid too! Now that the Ron Squid don't cha know eh Infidels have branched out, I'm sure there is one close by.


----------



## David_ESM

the_brain said:


> Silver my ass, so what are we up to now in squid bombs, have you beaten my personal single day record of 29 yet?


No... My personal is only 15 in a day... :bawling:

As a squid unit... We might beat that today... We'll just have to wait and see. Still waiting on more squids to appear.


----------



## David_ESM

socalocmatt said:


> Maybe we can get Ray to jump in a pool and play with a squid too!


I'll see what I can do :wink:


----------



## sligub

the_brain said:


> Silver my ass, so what are we up to now in squid bombs, have you beaten my personal single day record of 29 yet?


Was sayin that Ron had the gold and the rest are playin for silver


----------



## David_ESM

Incorrect... Zilla has Gold, Ron is Silver, Dr. Bomb is Bronze.

The rest of us are merely playing for playing sake. :wink:


----------



## Hopperb

op2:Just sitting on the sidelines enjoying the show... waiting for the fireworks to start which looks like will happen on Tuesday...


----------



## David_ESM

Don't get too close to the sideline. The blast radius could still reach it with this one.


----------



## Nathan King

Anybody else wildly amused at the tags listed at the bottom of the thread? 

"i♥2eatsquid" is a personal favorite.


----------



## ShortFuse

Mine will take a while to arrive... thats why I didn't use a flat rate box! Muwahahaha! (Liked that Pete, did ya?)


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

Hopperb said:


> op2:Just sitting on the sidelines enjoying the show... waiting for the fireworks to start which looks like will happen on Tuesday...


Tuesday seems so far away.... To me anyway. I'm not a Llama! I hope all Llamas out there are using their time wisely. This time of year, there should be some good specials on coolers...


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

Nathan King said:


> Anybody else wildly amused at the tags listed at the bottom of the thread?
> 
> "i♥2eatsquid" is a personal favorite.


Yes, hilarious! That was my favorite as well


----------



## castaweb

socalocmatt said:


> You like my new avatar???


I do like the new avatar. It looks to me like you put on some real bright lipstick and kissed a Squid Bomb from the bottom to the top. I could see why you would want to do that but it seems a little embarrassing to take a picture of it for all to see.
:kicknuts:


----------



## zenom

Look when 1 man (Shuckins) could probably take you guys all out, I wouldn't be bragging so much. My 4 deliveries may not be much, but I am thinking that alone is gonna have your "team" running in fear.


----------



## David_ESM

zenom said:


> My 4 deliveries may not be much


No matter if you are solo or in a group or whatever. Every bomb you send makes an incredible difference in someones day and makes this the place we all love.

You're doing good :thumb: even if it did put you on my list :wink:


----------



## zenom

David_ESM said:


> No matter if you are solo or in a group or whatever. Every bomb you send makes an incredible difference in someones day and makes this the place we all love.
> 
> You're doing good :thumb: even if it did put you on my list :wink:


Kinda the point isn't it? Today I got shuckins bomb, and find out my house is closing 2 days early and I am going to buy a nice box of sticks tonight. Then on top of all that I get to send out 4 bombs to 4 different people all because I can. It's too bad the Llama / Squid drama is kinda overshadowing the Troop Support Rally, but its all good.

Locked in a 4.0% interest rate, got the house 6k cheaper than I originally thought etc., life is great.

I am still going to give you guys a ton of shit though


----------



## sweater88

Oh....we are not overshadowing the Rally bro...there was a huge push this week and Dave it is about ready to call it over, today or tomorrow is the deadline, and stuff is still landing


----------



## akneipp

To my fellow squid brothers, we must take a moment of silence for what is about to become of the llamas in the coming months.

I just realized how many paralyzed four limbed, long necked, fur balls we are going to have to deal with now. Poor bastards, when they open their mailboxes, it's game over for their fingers, toes, arms, legs, eyes......

Had they chosen the path of the squid, all would be well. Regeneration is a bitch of a thing when you're trying to destroy someone.

Llamas will be down for the count, while the squids will continuously rise again!!

¡Viva la Revolución! and may God have pity on your long-necked souls.


----------



## Mr_mich

zenom said:


> Locked in a 4.0% interest rate, got the house 6k cheaper than I originally thought etc., life is great.
> 
> I am still going to give you guys a ton of shit though


I just bought a house a few months ago and got a rediculously low rate aswell. not quite 4 but pretty damn close. Congrats on the house!

And go ahead and sling your poo, we can take it and dish it :ranger:


----------



## StogieNinja

zenom said:


> My 4 deliveries may not be much, but I am thinking that alone is gonna have your "team" running in fear.


If that's what you're thinking, then you my friend are _not _thinking!



zenom said:


> It's too bad the Llama / Squid drama is kinda overshadowing the Troop Support Rally, but its all good.


Zenom, that brings up a great point I want to emphasize, just incase anyone is unclear:

*all llama/squid drama is manufactured purely for the entertainment of the masses*.

What you see is essentially like WWF, or WWE, or whatever it is these days (I haven't seen it in like a decade). We rep our squads as appropriate, but at the end of the day, every single squid and llama has been recruited by their respective crews based on the fact that they work for the good of Puff first, squids or llamas second. This is all in good fun. None of the insults are meant, none of the animosity is real, we're just all in this to have a good time and put on a good show.

Second, there's a reason we waited until today to launch - we didn't want to overshadow the Troop rally, which ends today. We could have launched Monday, or even before. But we waited out of respect for the Troop Rally. Now that it's wrapping up, it's time for the Squids to do their squiddly deeds!


----------



## zenom

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> If that's what you're thinking, then you my friend are _not _thinking!
> 
> Zenom, that brings up a great point I want to emphasize, just incase anyone is unclear:
> 
> *all llama/squid drama is manufactured purely for the entertainment of the masses*.
> 
> What you see is essentially like WWF, or WWE, or whatever it is these days (I haven't seen it in like a decade). We rep our squads as appropriate, but at the end of the day, every single squid and llama has been recruited by their respective crews based on the fact that they work for the good of Puff first, squids or llamas second. This is all in good fun. None of the insults are meant, none of the animosity is real, we're just all in this to have a good time and put on a good show.
> 
> Second, there's a reason we waited until today to launch - we didn't want to overshadow the Troop rally, which ends today. We could have launched Monday, or even before. But we waited out of respect for the Troop Rally. Now that it's wrapping up, it's time for the Squids to do their squiddly deeds!


Oh I know this is entirely for fun. Trust me on that Danfish and I already had a conversation about that. Just like I told him. Think of me as the guy in the corner going "Kick his ass!"

If you knew me, you would know I am a complete smart ass and it takes a lot for me to get riled up. For me this is restraint as some of you are much younger than I am, and being that you haven't been detached from mommy very long, I would not want to hurt your itty bitty feelings 

That being said. Death to SQUID!


----------



## David_ESM

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> What you see is essentially like WWF, or WWE, or whatever it is these days












Because I'm coming for you llama brother! And when the squidster gets a hold of you, that's when the pain train starts brother! And you just read this in Hulk's voice didn't you?


----------



## zenom

David_ESM said:


> Because I'm coming for you llama brother! And when the squidster gets a hold of you, that's when the pain train starts brother! And you just read this in Hulk's voice didn't you?


I know I did. "Whatcha gonna do when the ZK runs wild on yooou brothers!!"


----------



## zenom

Silly squids, bombs are for llamas.


----------



## Beer Alchemist

Sneaky took enough time off the Call of Duty to go active...be careful, he's flanking

9505 5000 3159 1287 00xx xx


----------



## akneipp

zenom said:


> Silly squids, bombs are for llamas.


Hence the reason we are bombing them.


----------



## David_ESM

Beer Alchemist said:


> Sneaky took enough time off the Call of Duty to go active...be careful, he's flanking
> 
> 9505 5000 3159 1287 00xx xx


That puts us at what 23? 24?...

Still more to come llama buddies.


----------



## StogieNinja

zenom said:


> Silly squids, bombs are for llamas.


We know. That's why we sent them there!



zenom said:


> Oh I know this is entirely for fun. Trust me on that Danfish and I already had a conversation about that. Just like I told him. Think of me as the guy in the corner going "Kick his ass!"


My post wasn't necessarily directed at you Andy, I kinda figured you got it, but I wanted to clear that up for anyone who might have been unclear about it, as the trash talking is only going to get thicker and heavier from here on out.

:smoke:


----------



## ShortFuse

The first llama to PM me asking who the bomb(s) are going to will win a special prize!

So....

Any takers?


----------



## WyldKnyght

David_ESM said:


> Because I'm coming for you llama brother! And when the squidster gets a hold of you, that's when the pain train starts brother! And you just read this in Hulk's voice didn't you?












*OOH YEAH!!!!*


----------



## sdlaird

Just for fun, I'm gonna ink all over a llama this weekend!!! lol


----------



## nealw6971

zenom said:


> Oh I know this is entirely for fun. Trust me on that Danfish and I already had a conversation about that. Just like I told him. Think of me as the guy in the corner going "Kick his ass!"
> 
> If you knew me, you would know I am a complete smart ass and it takes a lot for me to get riled up. For me this is restraint as some of you are much younger than I am, and being that you haven't been detached from mommy very long, I would not want to hurt your itty bitty feelings
> 
> That being said. Death to SQUID!


Is it just me, or is Andy beginning to sound like Kipp? Kind of like a... Mini-Kipp... ah ha! We shall call him Mini-Kipp henceforth.


----------



## sdlaird

Llamas = Moth eaten imitation camel wanna bes


----------



## sdlaird

dirty, flea infested Llama = twice redundant


----------



## sdlaird

Llama = dingleberry muncher


----------



## Shibby

sdlaird said:


> Llamas = Moth eaten imitation camel wanna bes





sdlaird said:


> dirty, flea infested Llama = twice redundant





sdlaird said:


> Llama = dingleberry muncher


Hmm.. Well played sir, Well played!


----------



## sdlaird

Shibby said:


> Hmm.. Well played sir, Well played!


The last one was my favorite....


----------



## StogieNinja

nealw6971 said:


> Is it just me, or is Andy beginning to sound like Kipp? Kind of like a... Mini-Kipp... ah ha! We shall call him Mini-Kipp henceforth.


I dunno Neal. Mini-Kipp might not appreciate being called Mini-Kipp.

Shoot, I guess it already stuck...


----------



## nealw6971

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I dunno Neal. Mini-Kipp might not appreciate being called Mini-Kipp.
> 
> Shoot, I guess it already stuck...


Dang! I hate it when that happens. Ah well, I guess we'll... I mean he'll... have to live with it.


----------



## ProbateGeek

sdlaird said:


> Just for fun, I'm gonna ink all over a llama this weekend!!! lol


RG for Scott for this one!


----------



## Rock31

0309 1140 0001 2179 0462

whooooops


----------



## ProbateGeek

Rock31 said:


> 0309 1140 0001 2179 0462
> 
> whooooops


Ha ha! More ink... :biggrin:


----------



## sweater88

HAHAHAHAHAHA.....our very own pink pony squid makes his appearance!!!!!

Good to see you Ray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juicestain

940550369930****287056


----------



## David_ESM

Rock31 said:


> 0309 1140 0001 2179 0462
> 
> whooooops


Oh, that's gotta hurt. Welcome to the party Ray.

So Matt... Did you still want to ask Ray about that squid in the pool video? :wink: Not quite what you were expecting I'm sure...


----------



## sweater88

Hey Ray!


----------



## Rock31

BOOM!


----------



## StogieNinja

Juicestain said:


> 940550369930****287056


Welcome to the Squid party Justin! We're just out here hanging out while the ZK hide in their barn... oops, I mean boardroom.



David_ESM said:


> So Matt... Did you still want to ask Ray about that squid in the pool video? :wink: Not quite what you were expecting I'm sure...


Bwahahaha. Turns out Ray _is _the squid in the pool!


----------



## David_ESM

So many bomb squid logos... Love it. They are everywhere. Every profile message board I read. Every thread I open... EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Juicestain

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Welcome to the Squid party Justin! We're just out here hanging out while the ZK hide in their barn... oops, I mean boardroom.


Sent off my ordnance @6am this morning, just had to wait for work to end to get the message out lane: Quite the stir going on here took me a good 20 min to read through the tread op2:


----------



## zenom

nealw6971 said:


> Dang! I hate it when that happens. Ah well, I guess we'll... I mean he'll... have to live with it.


Except "Kipp" might need to be called "Mini-Zenom" because, unless the dude is a big mofo, I am not mini, anything.


----------



## Packerjh

David_ESM said:


> So many bomb squid logos... Love it. They are everywhere. Every profile message board I read. Every thread I open... EVERYWHERE.


Well keep reading, dude, 'cuz here's another one...

0309 11*0 0000*008 2**4

Oh...was that a cry for :help: I heard...maybe just the sounds of :deadhorse: ...Llamas...gotta watch 'em 'cuz when they get excited they spit!

I just spent the last, oh, I don't know, forever, reading the posts before mine...DAAAAAANNNNNNGGGGG...is this mass bombing gonna leave a mark!

Basically, this is a bunch of Killer Squids going hyphe (don't ask me...it's a word some of the hooligans use around here) on your fuzzy llama A**es! But don't trip 'cuz it only hurts for a little bit!

Peace out! Time to kick back and watch the carnage....op2:

Oh yeah...Don't mess with a pack of Squids...you just may get gushed!


----------



## anonobomber

Just heard on the news that the US Postal Service was blown to smithereens! Guess we're going to have to find a new carrier...


----------



## max gas

sdlaird said:


> Llama = dingleberry muncher


LOL!!!

My wife just asked what was so funny, I told her speak when spoken to and get back in the kitchen.

(just joking on this, she did ask why i was laughing)


----------



## David_ESM

So we're up to 26? 27? Don't finalize it yet llamas. Ya never know... There could still be more.


----------



## max gas

Rock31 said:


> 0309 1140 0001 2179 0462
> 
> whooooops


A squid riding in on a Pink Pony. Awesome!


----------



## zenom

Hmm, might have to break out some of these bad boys and send em.


----------



## Mr_mich

Only a Threat? The squids are taking action. Keep your threats to yourself :bored::bored:



zenom said:


> Hmm, might have to break out some of these bad boys and send em.


----------



## Mr_mich

max gas said:


> A squid riding in on a Pink Pony. Awesome!


Squids riding Pink Pony's, Squids riding Donkeys, Squids riding camels, the squids are coming from all directions, and  will be crying for :help: here soon. Poor unsuspecting llama.


----------



## zenom

Mr_mich said:


> Only a Threat? The squids are taking action. Keep your threats to yourself :bored::bored:


Remember I took action already today against 4. I just don't know if squids are worth such a good smoke.


----------



## Rock31

made some alterations ...


----------



## anonobomber

Rock31 said:


> made some alterations ...


You're going to a color than pink?


----------



## Mr_mich

zenom said:


> Remember I took action already today against 4. I just don't know if squids are worth such a good smoke.


We only smoke the best ron mexico has to offer :smoke:

But as brad put it in one of his posts, the proof is in the pudding, see what lands and then decide if what we smoke is good enough or not. :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## ShortFuse

Packerjh said:


> Basically, this is a bunch of Killer Squids going hyphe (don't ask me...it's a word some of the hooligans use around here) on your fuzzy llama A**es! But don't trip 'cuz it only hurts for a little bit!


Going hyphe! I almost fell out of my chair when I read that! I'm out of RG for now. I'll get you at my next opportunity!


----------



## Rock31

O I thought it was a Ron Mexico only BOOM!~


----------



## nealw6971

zenom said:


> Except "Kipp" might need to be called "Mini-Zenom" because, unless the dude is a big mofo, I am not mini, anything.


It'll be one of those cognitive dissonance things... like when everyone at the biker bar calls the really huge guy "Tiny". :mischief:


----------



## zenom

Mr_mich said:


> We only smoke the best ron mexico has to offer :smoke:


Is that some local male hooker in your area?


----------



## StogieNinja

zenom said:


> Is that some local male hooker in your area?


Krystian, I do believe our good Adam here would like an introduction to Ron Mexicos. Should we oblige?


----------



## zenom

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Krystian, I do believe our good Adam here would like an introduction to Ron Mexicos. Should we oblige?


Adam? Who the hell is Adam. And sorry I am not into shitty cigars or local male prostitutes with bad p o r n o names. Thanks though.


----------



## zenom

nealw6971 said:


> It'll be one of those cognitive dissonance things... like when everyone at the biker bar calls the really huge guy "Tiny". :mischief:


Dude only my g/f gets to call me "Tiny", oh wait....


----------



## nealw6971

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Krystian, I do believe our good Adam here would like an introduction to Ron Mexicos. Should we oblige?


Ahhh... nothin' better than a cooler full of RMs....:rotfl:


----------



## nealw6971

zenom said:


> Dude only my g/f gets to call me "Tiny", oh wait....


Bwah ha ha ha ha! Well played, Brother... well played, indeed.


----------



## max gas

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Krystian, I do believe our good Adam here would like an introduction to Ron Mexicos. Should we oblige?


Only if it's the Ron Mexico LE that was included in their first RM bombing run


----------



## zenom

nealw6971 said:


> Ahhh... nothin' better than a cooler full of RMs....:rotfl:


You gotta have something to hand out to your drunk ass friends that come over and go "Dude, cmon let me have a cigar". After my last buddy smoked about 2 hits of a Padron 26 and threw it out, I stopped giving out good cigars to friends.


----------



## zenom

max gas said:


> Only if it's the Ron Mexico LE that was included in their first RM bombing run


Their who? I don't have a frog in my pocket. And remember Mike, I am moving that way next week. You could be in for the worst of it. Careful.


----------



## sweater88

i will say this...andy has been here trading shots with us since the first page...the ZKs all ran and hid...props to you bro, although they may be using you as operation "human shield"

:deadhorse:


----------



## zenom

sweater88 said:


> i will say this...andy has been here trading shots with us since the first page...the ZKs all ran and hid...props to you bro, although they may be using you as operation "human shield"
> 
> :deadhorse:


That's because my g/f lives 2 hours away, I am sitting home alone on a Friday after buying cigars from my B&M. I really have nothing better to do than to mess with you guys. LOL


----------



## David_ESM

zenom said:


> You gotta have something to hand out to your drunk ass friends that come over and go "Dude, cmon let me have a cigar". After my last buddy smoked about 2 hits of a Padron 26 and threw it out, I stopped giving out good cigars to friends.


I haven't had any of those kind of friends yet... So for now they still get good stuff...

And if one did as described as above I would smack him upside the head. :bitchslap:


----------



## Vicini

when the hell did the squids go national? what did I miss?


----------



## Vicini

sweater88 said:


> i will say this...andy has been here trading shots with us since the first page...the ZKs all ran and hid...props to you bro, although they may be using you as operation "human shield"
> 
> :deadhorse:


did we hide or are we just quietly plotting?


----------



## David_ESM

Vicini said:


> when the hell did the squids go national? what did I miss?


Oh, you didn't get the memo? October 14th is Inter-National (for our deployed brethren) Squid Day...

We are going to celebrate it straight through until next October 14th, then start over. :wink:


----------



## Danfish98

Vicini said:


> when the hell did the squids go national? what did I miss?


Only the most amazing day in Puff history, no biggie.


----------



## jumpmaster

7010 0780 000x xxxx 7476!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David_ESM

jumpmaster said:


> 7010 0780 000x xxxx 7476!!!!!!!!!!


HAHA! And the numbers keep a rolling all night long. Welcome to the fun Tracy.


----------



## jumpmaster

David_ESM said:


> Oh, you didn't get the memo? October 14th is Inter-National (for our deployed brethren) Squid Day...
> 
> We are going to celebrate it straight through until next October 14th, then start over. :wink:


:rockon::rockon: All the way from Afghanistan!!!!


----------



## David_ESM

jumpmaster said:


> :rockon::rockon: All the way from Afghanistan!!!!


Yeah, and you even managed to get a full DC number. We only got a customs tracking slip code out of Thom in Iraq.


----------



## jumpmaster

zenom said:


> That's because my g/f lives 2 hours away, I am sitting home alone on a Friday after buying cigars from my B&M. I really have nothing better to do than to mess with you guys. LOL


Andy--Beware, my wife is 8,000 miles away and now I have nothing better do do than mess ith YOU!!!!!!!:whip:


----------



## jumpmaster

David_ESM said:


> Yeah, and you even managed to get a full DC number. We only got a customs tracking slip code out of Thom in Iraq.


It is the certified mail with extra costs (they get ya anyway they can). However, the last 3 times it wasn't tracked on the website


----------



## Vicini

Hello Kitty will eat your soul


----------



## sweater88

HELLLLLL YEEEES!!!!! Fellow squids, how cool is it to have all these enlisted guys in the group?!?

I for one, am proud to bomb with all you fellas!!!!!


----------



## sweater88

jumpmaster said:


> It is the certified mail with extra costs (they get ya anyway they can). However, the last 3 times it wasn't tracked on the website


So they charge our soldiers extra for certified, and then they don't even provide the service they charged them for? WTF? unf....ingreal


----------



## ProbateGeek

The Washington species of squid has VERY long arms! Good to see you surface, Tracy!


----------



## StogieNinja

Vicini said:


> Hello Kitty will eat your soul


And that, ladies and gentlemen, is the first genuinely frightening thing any llama has said all day.


----------



## jumpmaster

sweater88 said:


> So they charge our soldiers extra for certified, and then they don't even provide the service they charged them for? WTF? unf....ingreal


Imagine that!! Just goes to show, some lazy dim wit not doing his job. Let me not do my job for a whilemg:. That would be the reaction around here.


----------



## jumpmaster

Vicini said:


> Hello Kitty will eat your soul


:blah::blah::blah:

:deadhorse: Now that is some good eating :hungry:


----------



## gasdocok

I just want all you llamas to realize that all these bombs actually launched ON THE SAME DAY! Let that be a lesson to your disorganized herd. 

There may be a couple stragglers that come in over the next day or two, but I think the squids dun good!

Oh, and if you happen to be the target, I'll pray for you. :smoke2:


----------



## sweater88

Vicini said:


> did we hide or are we just quietly plotting?


I'm gonna saaaaay....hid



Vicini said:


> Hello Kitty will eat your soul


we even got "the quiet ZK" to respond...well done fellas


----------



## zenom

I'm still waiting for the obligatory "You're either with us or against us"

Someone from team BS has to say it.


----------



## StogieNinja

We already know you're against us, Andy. We've heard your flapping over the last two days. 

Then again, you've taken more action than all the ZKs combined since we launched. Congrats, you're more of a threat than the entire llama goon squad!


----------



## David_ESM

Ouch, that one stings... Especially since at the moment I consider Andy about as scary as a fart in the wind.


----------



## StogieNinja

Yeah, that wasn't meant as a compliment to Andy.

:smoke:


----------



## Packerjh

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> And that, ladies and gentlemen, is the first genuinely frightening thing any llama has said all day.


DAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNN! Wait till they see/feel the carnage...It'll be like :doh::doh::doh::doh: What did we get ourself into? From then on the llamas will be :tape2:

What they don't realize is that we Squids are a tight group...:grouphug: We've got each other covered. :amen:

So the next time they wanna bomb somebody they better grab a lifeline and hone: a friend...maybe another Squid can show 'em how it's done! :anim_soapbox:


----------



## Packerjh

David_ESM said:


> Ouch, that one stings... Especially since at the moment I consider Andy about as scary as a fart in the wind.


:first: best quote so far today!!:amen:


----------



## David_ESM

Does this thread feel slow to anyone this morning? Let me help ya out with this one...

96*1 80*2 40*4 64*0 16*3 21


----------



## simplechords

David_ESM said:


> Does this thread feel slow to anyone this morning? Let me help ya out with this one...
> 
> 96*1 80*2 40*4 64*0 16*3 21


!!!!!


----------



## zenom

David_ESM said:


> Ouch, that one stings... Especially since at the moment I consider Andy about as scary as a fart in the wind.


Yeah but at least give me credit for being a really really stinky fart in the wind.


----------



## dr.dirty

Whats with all the "dud" avatars?


----------



## zenom

dr.dirty said:


> Whats with all the "dud" avatars?


It makes them look "important". I actually think I left something that looks like their avatar in my toilet last night.


----------



## zenom

The Gap Band - You Dropped a Bomb on Me - YouTube


----------



## Cigar Noob

Andy are you trying to beg your way into ZK with all of this Squid smack? A bit of a frontrunner aren't you? No love for the up-and-commers, the startup, the future? Guess you're a big fan of the establishment.... and herding animals with very small brain to mass ratios. Make sure to use protection while doing that much ass-kissing... I hear llama's carry some pretty nasty things in their fur.


----------



## StogieNinja

zenom said:


> It makes them look "important". I actually think I left something that looks like their avatar in my toilet last night.


Then Andy, I would get in to see a professional. That can't be healthy.


----------



## zenom

Apparently reading is not a strong suit of the BS. 

As I have mentioned many times before, I am not on anyones side. Besides, the ZK hasn't really represented, so if it wasn't for me giving you guys shit, it would be a bunch of the BS guys slapping each other on the ass, and this thread would be pretty boring. 

Long live the little guy!!!


----------



## zenom

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Then Andy, I would get in to see a professional. That can't be healthy.


Yeah I damn near passed out. It was a rough one, I think it was some bad sushi .


----------



## David_ESM

zenom said:


> Long live the little guy!!!


Wait... I thought you already said you weren't little?

Well... Except for that comment about only your girlfriend calling you tiny... But we digress.


----------



## zenom

David_ESM said:


> Wait... I thought you already said you weren't little?
> 
> Well... Except for that comment about only your girlfriend calling you tiny... But we digress.


touché


----------



## Shibby

zenom said:


> It makes them look "important". I actually think I left something that looks like their avatar in my toilet last night.


Hmm... So this is what were talking about now? I think this thread just took a turn for the worse:doh:


----------



## zenom

Shibby said:


> Hmm... So this is what were talking about now? I think this thread just took a turn for the worse:doh:


This thread took a turn for the worse when it was first created. :grouphug:


----------



## Cigar Noob

I think Andy has had one too many cups of haterade, because I don't see anything wrong with this thread being all about ass slapping while llama nation is running around like a chicken with it's head cut off (headless chicken = high functioning llama). 

What's wrong with a thread being started for the sole purpose of posting 25-30 DCs? I can't have all this bad energy so I'm off to go drink copious amounts of beer...


----------



## deep

David_ESM said:


> *Does this thread feel slow to anyone this morning?* Let me help ya out with this one...
> 
> 96*1 80*2 40*4 64*0 16*3 21


ummmm...NO!!! 10 pages in 2 days!!:shocked::shocked: I never heard of these squids++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

but good job with the bomb run boys!


----------



## zenom

Cigar Noob said:


> I think Andy has had one too many cups of haterade, because I don't see anything wrong with this thread being all about ass slapping while llama nation is running around like a chicken with it's head cut off (headless chicken = high functioning llama).
> 
> What's wrong with a thread being started for the sole purpose of posting 25-30 DCs? I can't have all this bad energy so I'm off to go drink copious amounts of beer...


Oh Jonathan, I'm sorry I didn't mean to bring negativity. You know what, you are right, you guys are great, you guys are all handsome men and the mean mean ZK deserves it.

Now go enjoy your beer without negativity, oh and go smoke a nice cigar.


----------



## zenom

David_ESM said:


> Does this thread feel slow to anyone this morning?


Sorry thats just my presence in it. Those special ed classes never panned out as a kid.


----------



## sweater88

zenom said:


> Apparently reading is not a strong suit of the BS.
> 
> As I have mentioned many times before, I am not on anyones side. Besides, *the ZK hasn't really represented*, so if it wasn't for me giving you guys shit, it would be a bunch of the BS guys slapping each other on the ass, and this thread would be pretty boring.
> 
> Long live the little guy!!!


This is a very sound point that you make here


----------



## StogieNinja

zenom said:


> you guys are great, you guys are all handsome men and the mean mean ZK deserves it.


'Bout time someone recognized the fact!

Can I get an :amen:?!


----------



## zenom

sweater88 said:


> This is a very sound point that you make here


See Joe, you get it. The BS is taking their lack of ZK presence out on me just because I am making fun (and thats all it is, why not). What they should be doing is calling out the ZK, with more than just DC's. OOOH a bunch of numbers. Make it something worth wild to bring the ZK out of the wood work.

Pictures of some of the sticks that were sent, something. Let's see what the potential damage could be. Show us what the BS is made of. Right now for all we know all those DC's are just **** you guys have ordered to yourself.


----------



## David_ESM

zenom said:


> See Joe, you get it. The BS is taking their lack of ZK presence out on me just because I am making fun (and thats all it is, why not). What they should be doing is calling out the ZK, with more than just DC's. OOOH a bunch of numbers. Make it something worth wild to bring the ZK out of the wood work.
> 
> Pictures of some of the sticks that were sent, something. Let's see what the potential damage could be. Show us what the BS is made of. Right now for all we know all those DC's are just **** you guys have ordered to yourself.


You have been around since August, you know how this works. Posting photos of the loot just ruins the fun for the recipient. Why spoil the surprise?

As far as accusing members of posting fake DCs as a bombing attack? Really?... Really? :crazy: Not worth my time anymore.


----------



## StogieNinja

zenom said:


> Pictures of some of the sticks that were sent, something. Let's see what the potential damage could be. Show us what the BS is made of. Right now for all we know all those DC's are just **** you guys have ordered to yourself.


See, that's not how it works. We don't mind letting them know we're attacking one of theirs, but we're not going to hand them our playbook.

Ninjas attacking a formidable, prepared enemy will often raise a loud battle cry before attacking, in order to create chaos and confusion among the other side. Then, while the other side is rushing around in chaos and confusion, they attack.

This is like that. We've created the chaos and confusion, the ZK are running around wondering what's going on... but they're unable to stop the attack, and in a few short days, they'll find one of their own a victim of the Bomb Squids.


----------



## zenom

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> See, that's not how it works. We don't mind letting them know we're attacking one of theirs, but we're not going to hand them our playbook.
> 
> Ninjas attacking a formidable, prepared enemy will often raise a loud battle cry before attacking, in order to create chaos and confusion among the other side. Then, while the other side is rushing around in chaos and confusion, they attack.
> 
> This is like that. We've created the chaos and confusion, the ZK are running around wondering what's going on... but they're unable to stop the attack, and in a few short days, they'll find one of their own a victim of the Bomb Squids.


Well I hope it works out for you guys. I am hereby going back into my cave and will let this thread die a peaceful death.

In all seriousness. I sent the 4 bombs out because I wanted too. As I said three of the guys were already intended targets, 1 was not, and was just added to make it 4. Much love to the BS and ZK ( as well as shuckins etc ) for making this a fun place. Hope you guys enjoy them as much as I enjoyed sending them and stirring the pot.

:grouphug:

- Andy


----------



## Shibby

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> This is like that. We've created the chaos and confusion, the ZK are running around wondering what's going on... but they're unable to stop the attack, and in a few short days, *they'll find one of their own a victim of the Bomb Squids*.


Theres also a very good chance theyll find him both homeless, scared, and maybe a little wacky in the head (as if he isnt already) too :mischief:


----------



## joshbhs04

Bomb Squid command this is Infidel ODD 6 requesting fire mission over.....
Roger, target is an HVT.....
No grid location firing from a known point over.....
Roger command shot out.....

God help the person on the impact end of ths round....


Sorry im late guys


----------



## Danfish98

Shibby said:


> Theres also a very good chance theyll find him both homeless, scared, and maybe a little wacky in the head (as if he isnt already) too :mischief:


Shibby, you know who is getting bombed and since you've been here longer that 2 days you know that he's more that just a little wacky in the head.


----------



## David_ESM

joshbhs04 said:


> Sorry im late guys


Late? Hardly, the party is still going, welcome :thumb:


----------



## Danfish98

joshbhs04 said:


> Bomb Squid command this is Infidel ODD 6 requesting fire mission over.....
> Roger, target is an HVT.....
> No grid location firing from a known point over.....
> Roger command shot out.....
> 
> God help the person on the impact end of ths round....
> 
> Sorry im late guys


No problem Josh, welcome to the party! I think that makes an even 30.


----------



## David_ESM

Danfish98 said:


> I think that makes an even 30.


I'm not going back through 20 pages to find out but that sounds just about right.


----------



## Shibby

Danfish98 said:


> Shibby, you know who is getting bombed and since you've been here longer that 2 days you know that he's more that just a little wacky in the head.


Ya know, I was thinkin that maybe it would give less away. Now that you mention it though, I don't think there is a single llama that isnt more than "a little wacky"


----------



## Danfish98

Shibby said:


> Ya know, I was thinkin that maybe it would give less away. Now that you mention it though, I don't think there is a single llama that isnt more than "a little wacky"


Some are crazier than others, but I think all may have been dropped a few too many times on their heads as children.


----------



## David_ESM

I think it is more likely something to do with being in to much direct contact with Kipp... You start to lose it bit by bit when you talk to that guy for too long. Then he finishes you off with a video and you're never the same. :wink:


----------



## CaptWoodrow10

Tagging for entertainment purposes. I'm a sucker for precision bombing devastation.
Carry on...
opcorn:


----------



## watchman_01

Watchman_01 reporting for bombing duty. I was on an undercover Black Ops with no communication until now. Bombing target acquired, coordinates locked, 9405 **36 9930 **52 07** **

Devastation launched.

Squids Rule!


----------



## Danfish98

Squids are awesome enough to launch on Sundays! Welcome to the party Brian. I'm almost starting to feel sorry for the poor bastard llama that's getting destroyed....almost.


----------



## gasdocok

Danfish98 said:


> Squids are awesome enough to launch on Sundays! Welcome to the party Brian. I'm almost starting to feel sorry for the poor bastard llama that's getting destroyed....almost.


Hey now, smack talk is fine, but calling the poor bloke a bastard? You don't know anything about his parents...

And I don't feel sorry for him at all, he deserves it. I do, however, feel a little sorry for his family. But, in cigars, as in wars, there have to be some casualties along the way.

:biggrin1::roll::biggrin1::roll::biggrin1::roll: :biggrin1: :roll::biggrin1::roll::biggrin1::roll::biggrin1:


----------



## Oldmso54

So I go on vacation - limited internet access - 3g is a PITA on the iphone - I was able to "check in" most days but posting was just too cumbersome - but now to the point:

8,9 days away and there are suddenly 30 squids???? Really??? And some of you guys... well I thought some of you were personal friends and you were on my recruiting list???

Anyway - we'll see how long the newly formed squids stay in that number - but I do like the new emblem!!


----------



## Danfish98

Seems like all the crazy stuff happens when you go on vacation doesn't it Shawn! Now you'll get to enjoy no longer being on the most elite bomb squad on Puff mwahahahaha!


----------



## ShortFuse

Oldmso54 said:


> So I go on vacation - limited internet access - 3g is a PITA on the iphone - I was able to "check in" most days but posting was just too cumbersome - but now to the point:
> 
> 8,9 days away and there are suddenly 30 squids???? Really??? And some of you guys... well I thought some of you were personal friends and you were on my recruiting list???
> 
> Anyway - we'll see how long the newly formed squids stay in that number - but I do like the new emblem!!


Pffft... iPhone! Pffft... Recruiting list!


----------



## Oldmso54

Danfish98 said:


> Seems like all the crazy stuff happens when you go on vacation doesn't it Shawn! Now you'll get to enjoy no longer *being on the most elite bomb squad on Puff* mwahahahaha!


Dan, Dan, Dan - ZK's aren't going anywhere and we are "... the most elite bomb squad on Puff" Let's see how many squids there are a month from now, 2 months, 3 months, etc, etc = then we'll talk!


----------



## gasdocok

I heard somewhere that if you cut a squid in half each piece will regenerate into a new squid... or something like that. Just imagine what happens if you blow one into little pieces.


Let that serve as a word of caution to you llamas out there...
:smoke:


----------



## Danfish98

Oldmso54 said:


> Dan, Dan, Dan - ZK's aren't going anywhere and we were "... the most elite bomb squad on Puff" Let's see how many squids there are a month from now, 2 months, 3 months, etc, etc = then we'll talk!


Fixed that for you. The llamas had their run and it was a good one, but a new day has dawned.


----------



## nealw6971

Edited for Clarity -


Oldmso54 said:


> Dan, Dan, Dan - ZK's aren't going anywhere, *because our bombs are pretty lame, anyway*. *We've never really been* "... the most elite bomb squad on Puff" I know *there will be many new squids* in a month, 2 months, 3 months, etc, etc = then we'll *talk about if they'll invite me to join their ranks!*


----------



## Danfish98

Neal fixed it better than I did. I like you Shawn so I'm sure the squids would have room for you when you get tired of being on the losing team.


----------



## sdlaird

did someone already say it????


We are Legion......


----------



## David_ESM

Oldmso54 said:


> 8,9 days away and there are suddenly 30 squids???? Really???


All it took was one day Shawn.

Overnight the squids decupled (multiplied by 10 for those who were wondering). Let the reign of the squid begin.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Squid - it's what's for dinner.

:ss


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oldmso54 said:


> 8,9 days away and there are suddenly 30 squids???? Really???


Sorry to have left you out of all the fun, Shawn. Next time we shake the world we'll check
your calendar beforehand. :biggrin1:


----------



## Oldmso54

Well if nothing else you guys do crack me up - LOL :biggrin1:


----------



## ShortFuse

ProbateGeek said:


> Sorry to have left you out of all the fun, Shawn. Next time we shake the world we'll check
> your calendar beforehand. :biggrin1:


Oh, I knew we forgot something... We forgot to ask the ZKs permission!

:dunno::doh:opcorn:


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> Well if nothing else you guys do crack me up - LOL :biggrin1:


Hey, man, don't try to blame your crack on us! We had nuthin' to do with that!


----------



## Oldmso54

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hey, man, don't try to blame your crack on us! We had nuthin' to do with that!


pictures wanted ????


----------



## Wineador

Oldmso54 said:


> pictures wanted ????


*Dear God, NO!!!*


----------



## David_ESM

Is there any way to get that film locked up along with the original JFK and Lunar Landing films? :wink:


----------



## sweater88

the squids aren't going anywhere anytime soon, if you ZKs think short term plans are all we have, uh, well yeah, thats all we have:twisted:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

I see the never ending feud continues..


----------



## David_ESM

NoShhhSherlock said:


> I see the never ending feud continues..


Continues on a whole new level.


----------



## StogieNinja

NoShhhSherlock said:


> I see the never ending feud continues..


Yeah, no shhh, Sherlock.

...wait....

:smoke:


----------



## sweater88

well well well gentlemen...it looks as though the carnage could begin as early as tomorrow.....mwuhahahahahahaha


----------



## max gas

NoShhhSherlock said:


> I see the never ending feud continues..


It will end when ZK waives the white flag and begs us for mercy.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

So excited for Monday to be here so I can watch the beginning of the end! Woohoo! opcorn:


----------



## Hannibal

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> So excited for Monday to be here so I can watch the beginning of the end! Woohoo! opcorn:


Well dear you can rest assured knowing this will not be the beginning of the end!!!


----------



## Beer Alchemist

Man I leave for the weekend and the salvo just kept going. Now the rounds are incoming. Someone somewhere should here them whistling as they come in for impact. I think this is going well beyond a mailbox, someones house is going to be nothing more than a large hole in the ground tomorrow. Epic


----------



## Habano

*YAWN!! Yeah yeah yeah......* :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## akneipp

> Your Item's Status
> Your item is out for delivery at 9:04 am on October 17, 2011 in ?????


And so it begins!


----------



## primetime76

akneipp said:


> And so it begins!


Winter Springs Florida...take it to the bank.


----------



## Habano

Know quite a few guys in Florida, wonder who the poor guy is going to be?


----------



## StogieNinja

Starbuck said:


> Know quite a few guys in Florida, wonder who the poor guy is going to be?


:biglaugh:


----------



## primetime76

It is Shawn (Oldmso54)...if it is not him, I will be shocked!


----------



## Habano

primetime76 said:


> It is Shawn (Oldmso54)...if it is not him, I will be shocked!


Heh heh that poor bastage! He's going to have fun tonight. Nice target you Squids.


----------



## David_ESM

primetime76 said:


> Winter Springs Florida...take it to the bank.


Buried under an avalanche of tobacco. Bank on it. :wink:


----------



## StogieNinja

Buckle up, buddy!


----------



## anonobomber

Mine says out for delivery too.


----------



## max gas

opcorn: 

Can't wait to see the destruction and carnage on whoever this hits. :shock: I forgot who I sent mine to. :biglaugh: I guess we'll have to sit tight and see later today. :rofl:


----------



## max gas

anonobomber said:


> Mine says out for delivery too.


As does mine


----------



## sweater88

primetime76 said:


> Winter Springs Florida...take it to the bank.


dude, how many guesses have you made? No credit for guessing every single llama bro


----------



## sweater88

out for delivery:mischief:


----------



## gasdocok

He can guess all he wants, there's no prize for being right and no penalty for being wrong.

Regardless, it's too late now! Missiles incoming!


----------



## primetime76

sweater88 said:


> dude, how many guesses have you made? No credit for guessing every single llama bro


I guess Pete and Ian...those were my two guesses. Then I heard, from a reliable source that Pete and Ian were safe "for now"...I also heard that I was safe...and who is a generous ZK member that doesn't get much fanfare? OLDMSO54...


----------



## gasdocok

Wait, Shawn is a ZK?

Wtf?

















:biggrin:


----------



## StogieNinja

Bombs over Shawn's house! Yeah, yeah! Bombs over Shawn's house! Yeah, yeah!


You entered: 9405503699300250593290

Your Item's Status
Your item is out for delivery at 9:12 am on October 17, 2011 in WINTER SPRINGS, FL 32708.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Mine's out for delivery as well. 0311 1660 0001 8240 7112

Sure hope Shawn has a spare cooler sitting around. Did anyone think to send him over some surplus kitty litter?

I think he'll need to build his wife a matching nightstand to hold all these.

Hee hee. :evil:

Enjoy these old man!


----------



## sdlaird

tick... tick... tick.... tick....


----------



## StogieNinja

primetime76 said:


> I guess Pete and Ian...those were my two guesses. Then I heard, from a reliable source that Pete and Ian were safe "for now"...I also heard that I was safe...and who is a generous ZK member that doesn't get much fanfare? OLDMSO54...
> 
> ....and also I checked one of the posted DC numbers and saw "out for delivery" in Winter Springs, FL.


I figured as much.oke:


----------



## sweater88

We have a leak already?:gossip:



:mrgreen:


----------



## kapathy

wfheeww safe for today...sorry shawn, have fun, lol


----------



## sweater88

kapathy said:


> wfheeww safe _*for today*_...sorry shawn, have fun, lol


well said


----------



## sdlaird

That's weird, my confirmation says:


Out for Delivery, October 17, 2011, 9:12 am, to Dirty Spittin Dingleberry Munchin Llama.

Was I supposed to send this to someone else? Did I screw up?


----------



## quo155

I love the action...and the "group of avatars"...looks *DANGEROUS!*


----------



## joshbhs04

God im so excited I wish I could have had a dc to provide......So if anyone sees a bomb coming from say the direction of... ybor tampa sweethearts let me know!


----------



## sweater88

joshbhs04 said:


> God im so excited I wish I could have had a dc to provide......So if anyone sees a bomb coming from say the direction of... ybor tampa sweethearts let me know!


now that our target has been exposed its safe to say that you picked that absolute perfect place to dropship a bomb from for him....lol


----------



## David_ESM

quo155 said:


> I love the action...and the "group of avatars"...looks *DANGEROUS!*


Looks more like an unstoppable army sweeping across puff to me... Every thread I open they are there. Every profile I look at they are in the messages left. We are squid, you can not avoid us.


----------



## joshbhs04

sweater88 said:


> now that our target has been exposed its safe to say that you picked that absolute perfect place to dropship a bomb from for him....lol


exposure or not he cannot run or hide from the giant reach of the squid tentacles!!!!


----------



## StogieNinja

Resistance is futile.


----------



## sweater88

joshbhs04 said:


> exposure or not he cannot run or hide from the giant reach of the squid tentacles!!!!


THIS IS TRUE fellow squid!!!! mwuhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Cigar Noob

mine is out for delivery too. This should be good.


----------



## zenom

Looks like some of my squid packages are out for delivery as well


----------



## David_ESM

I would confirm, but I forgot what my actual DC was... In my truck somewhere, don't feel like going to find it. It will hit when it hits.


----------



## Beer Alchemist

David_ESM said:


> I would confirm, but I forgot what my actual DC was... In my truck somewhere, don't feel like going to find it. It will hit when it hits.


I'm right there with you. Too much a pain to look up with iPhone. My prediction is that when the pics get posted the devastation will spread to puff and crash the servers with too much data :d


----------



## StogieNinja

zenom said:


> Looks like some of my squid packages are out for delivery as well


:shock:


----------



## skfr518

My package has arrived in designated location and is out for delivery as we speak.......MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Nice knowing you silly Llama!


----------



## Johnpaul

Makes sense that it would be Shawn. Squids have been stalking him for a while. I was digging threw some old posts and found the proof.


----------



## StogieNinja

Aaaaaahahaha. That's awesome, John!


----------



## Oldmso54

OK - just read through last several pages and that picture... AGAIN... !!

I think I better call my wife - she gets home before I do and ...well... I'm not sure exactly how to explain it to her but I think I better do some explaining other than this :behindsofa: and this eep: and this ray:


----------



## Beer Alchemist

Well if you don't you won't just be hiding behind the couch, you'll be sleeping on it's burnt remains. Or will you?


----------



## Johnpaul

Oldmso54 said:


> OK - just read through last several pages and that picture... AGAIN... !!


Sorry Shawn. I couldn't help myself :behindsofa:


----------



## StogieNinja

Someone give the man some RG. I'm out.


Quick show of hands, who missed John's little photoshop addition at first glance?!


----------



## David_ESM

"Honey... It's not what you think... In actuality 30 squids got together and decided they should bury our house in tobacco... Why are you giving me that look!? I'm telling the truth!"


----------



## David_ESM

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Someone give the man some RG. I'm out.


Done deal.


----------



## ProbateGeek

JOHN! That is perfect!

Funny how none of us noticed it in the first go-round... :ss


----------



## StogieNinja

Also, Shawn... just when you think it's over.... it won't be. Me, Terry, and David came up with a special little care package to help you deal with your suffering during the aftermath of this glorious Squid bombing.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Someone give the man some RG. I'm out.


Done.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Quick show of hands, who missed John's little photoshop addition at first glance?!


I missed it - even looking for it took me a few seconds.

That shot is a CLASSIC, up there with the shuckins cluster bomb image I forgot who put together.


----------



## sdlaird

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Someone give the man some RG. I'm out.
> 
> Quick show of hands, who missed John's little photoshop addition at first glance?!


I quick read these things. I totally missed it.

Squidtastic!!!


----------



## Oldmso54

Niiccceeee again! You couldn't photo shop 30lb off me while you were at it???


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oldmso54 said:


> Niiccceeee again! You couldn't photo shop 30lb off me while you were at it???


It can be done, Shawn, but what would you do without your head?

:ss


----------



## David_ESM

Ha! ound:


----------



## sdlaird

Almost feel bad for the guy.... almost.

A follow up "care" package??!! Squidtastic!! (My new catch phrase)

Guy's gonna have PBCSD (Post Bombing Cigar Smoking Disorder)


----------



## Oldmso54

ProbateGeek said:


> It can be done, Shawn, but what would you do without your head?
> 
> :ss


That IS FUNNY!! ROTFLMAO. Glad to see you back on this side and with all your wit and humour - LOL :kicknuts:


----------



## raycarlo

LOL, I didn't notice it the first time either. BTW looks like mine is out for delivery too.


----------



## David_ESM

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Also, Shawn... just when you think it's over.... it won't be. Me, Terry, and David came up with a special little care package to help you deal with your suffering during the aftermath of this glorious Squid bombing.


 That would be this one: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...its-been-long-time-coming-19.html#post3404096

It seems it is probably going to be close to the last package to arrive... Unfortunate... But it will get there.


----------



## Oldmso54

Well the wife has been warned. 9 days of mail (she stopped it while we were gone) plus whatever you knuckleheads have gone and done ... probably just contributed to some poor mailmans disability retirement. :twitch:


----------



## anonobomber

Oldmso54 said:


> Well the wife has been warned. 9 days of mail (she stopped it while we were gone) plus whatever you knuckleheads have gone and done ... probably just contributed to some poor mailmans disability retirement. :twitch:


We need pictures of the mail truck so we can verify that it's full!


----------



## Johnpaul

Oldmso54 said:


> Niiccceeee again! You couldn't photo shop 30lb off me while you were at it???


----------



## sweater88

sounds like Shawn is going to get his own personal mail carrier today...you do tip him at christmas time don't you? lol


----------



## watchman_01

Johnpaul said:


>


John Paul, if your day job is not something related to graphics then you are wasting an incredible talent. I think Oldsmo wants to order a full set of prints.


----------



## StogieNinja

Epic win!


----------



## primetime76

watchman_01 said:


> John Paul, if your day job is not something related to graphics then you are wasting an incredible talent. I think Oldsmo wants to order a full set of prints.


Wow Shawn...you're looking decent in this picture...when did you have the baby? ound:


----------



## max gas

Johnpaul said:


>


Ask and you shall recieve Shawn. ROFL

Awesome job johnpaul!


----------



## max gas

primetime76 said:


> Wow Shawn...you're looking decent in this picture...when did you have the baby? ound:


I just giggled like a little girl when I read this Kipp. Someone stopped into my office and asked If everything was OK. This might be the best quote of the thread. :rofl:


----------



## Oldmso54

John - while you are on a roll can you "buff me up" a bit too???

And no baby Kipp but I might have a cow when I get home...


----------



## Johnpaul

Oldmso54 said:


> John - while you are on a roll can you "buff me up" a bit too???
> 
> And no baby Kipp but I might have a cow when I get home...


Well I contemplated whether to take your head off or be nice. As you saw I decided to be nice. I really don't think you want me to start getting creative. It might not turn out so nice. oke:


----------



## StogieNinja

Notice not even John could fix the "SIBFO" issue...


----------



## StogieNinja

Oldmso54 said:


> And no baby Kipp


You'd name your baby Kipp?

Man, you ZKs really _do _stick together...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Sure wish my office had some decent photo-editing software. Until then, if you just squint a little bit (okay, a lot) you can see a much younger Shawn:










Of course, the bulbous head is still a problem, but we're getting there!

:ss


----------



## David_ESM

This thread is getting more and more dangerous by the second...


----------



## Oldmso54

:laugh::rofl:ound::bounce::spit: that's just too freakin funny!


----------



## StogieNinja

ProbateGeek said:


> Of course, the bulbous head is still a problem, but we're getting there!


THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!

....sorry....


----------



## joshbhs04

I am loving the way this is going. I gotta see a pic in the next few days of all the ordanace in one shot. It is going to be epic! Enjoy the stiks shawn.... and the wife can enjoy the new bod on you too lol!


----------



## primetime76

Dude, your son must be the one right next to you? You have the exact same nipple! LMAO


----------



## joshbhs04

primetime76 said:


> Dude, your son must be the one right next to you? You have the exact same nipple! LMAO


only the captain of the zk's would compare other dudes nipples...


----------



## David_ESM

primetime76 said:


> Dude, your son must be the one right next to you? You have the exact same nipple! LMAO


I refused to be the first one to comment on it, but I am glad someone did.


----------



## kozzman555

As someone from the outside looking in, this is pretty entertaining... :behindsofa: opcorn: eep:


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

Lol you guys make it really tough to pay attention at work! How do I explain to my coworkers when I start laughing? "I am looking at a hilarious thread on a cigar forum... No, really... I am. Yes, I smoke cigars. No, really... I do! And Shawn has a nipple twin! How could I not laugh at that??" Lol


----------



## Oldmso54

Actually, the one on my right is my daughters boyfriend, the one on my left is my son, the one next to him is his college roommate and the couple in the picture were on the all inclusive plan and up to $137 bar tab that day, after $153 bar tab the day before.


----------



## piperdown

Smack talk aside...when we can pull together and to this
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/274081-another-mass-bombing-gauging-interest.html

then it will be impressive


----------



## Oldmso54

10 minutes till I get off work (provided no morons call in between now and then).... :shock:


----------



## David_ESM

Oldmso54 said:


> 10 minutes till I get off work (provided no morons call in between now and then).... :shock:


 What's your number? I can handle this...


----------



## Oldmso54

David_ESM said:


> What's your number? I can handle this...


I'll tell you tomorrow - LOL. Adios boys - closing up and headin out!


----------



## max gas

Oldmso54 said:


> I'll tell you tomorrow - LOL. Adios boys - closing up and headin out!


Good luck Shawn! Can't wait to see the pics tonight. LOL


----------



## sdlaird

Oldmso54 said:


> 10 minutes till I get off work (provided no morons call in between now and then).... :shock:


ZK conference call???oke:


----------



## anonobomber

David_ESM said:


> What's your number? I can handle this...


LMAO +RG for you!


----------



## Mr_mich

So shawn is on his way home to inspect the damage.

Muahhahahhahhaa


----------



## anonobomber

Mr_mich said:


> So shawn is on his way home to inspect the damage.
> 
> Muahhahahhahhaa


I wonder how many Ron Mexicos he's going to have...


----------



## ProbateGeek

< *SHAWN DON'T READ THIS - GO OPEN BOXES!* >

I just called and left a message at Shawn's office, informing them that although Shawn had just left for home, and asked that no morons call him, that I just had to. Imagine his embarrassment tomorrow morning when the receptionist asks him what a "probate geek" is?

:ss


----------



## Mr_mich

anonobomber said:


> I wonder how many Ron Mexicos he's going to have...


I may have tossed one in their just to keep with tradition :evil::evil:


----------



## sweater88

Poor Shawn...just back from vacation, probably exhausted, now he has to go and empty his SD cards from the vacation, take a bunch of pictures, post them, clean up tons of boxes....ah hell....its hilarious!!!!!

ound:


----------



## Oldmso54

:rant: USPS! SERIOUSLY?? WTF?!? YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING ME, RIGHT??? oke:

Here is the MAIL I had waiting in my mailbox:










:gn: And here is the FREAKING NOTE USPS LEFT ME :fu:










The only cigar related thing in the mail was the Cuban Crafters cutter I ordered before I left for vacation. At least that got delivered:


















Talk about a letdown - well I'll be headed to the PO tomorrow.... Can't believe they did this:hurt:


----------



## anonobomber

Too bad they didn't write down the article numbers for all of them. That would have been funny as hell.


----------



## sweater88

talk about anti-climactic.....oh well Shawn, get your rest tonight, sharpen your box cutter, and prep your camera...tomorrow is going to be fun!!!:evil:


----------



## David_ESM

It just allows one more days worth of boxes to arrive... Take a hand cart with you. Might be needed for 30 boxes...

Edit: I can imagine your mail carrier getting ready to leave this morning and seeing a whole bin of boxes just for you and thinking to himself, "F*** that s***! He can come get them himself!"


----------



## max gas

Weak shit USPS! Load up those plastic mail bins and leave it on Shawn's porch. Do you think it's a coincidence that no boxes got delivered? Dont they know its more fun to open flat rate boxes than bills? Maybe they are making you come in so they can ask you what the hell is going on.


----------



## StogieNinja

David_ESM said:


> I can imagine your mail carrier getting ready to leave this morning and seeing a whole bin of boxes just for you and thinking to himself, "F*** that s***! He can come get them himself!"


Bwahahahaha!


----------



## anonobomber

max gas said:


> Weak shit USPS! Load up those plastic mail bins and leave it on Shawn's porch. Do you think it's a coincidence that no boxes got delivered? Dont they know its more fun to open flat rate boxes than bills? Maybe they are making you come in so they can ask you what the hell is going on.


I don't think they'd be very happy:
USPS: What the hell is in all the boxes?
Shawn: Bombs, of course!
USPS: HOLY F*** SOMEBODY CALL THE SWAT BOMB SQUAD!


----------



## sweater88

what did you expect from......










The USPS!:mrgreen:


----------



## ProbateGeek

While a bit of a letdown, this might give David's "extra package" a little more time to get there. Shawn's gonna need it!

:ss


----------



## David_ESM

Hello... Newman!


----------



## watchman_01

ZK ouirknotamuzd (Pete) works for the post office. I wonder if this is a ZK plot to steal our Thunder?


----------



## ShortFuse

Try and picture Shawn cramming 30 flat rate boxes and himself into his Mazda Miata convertible! 

Now go bleach your face!


----------



## Oldmso54

I need a smoke suggestion for tonight - I'm thinking maybe the Perdomo Edicion De Silvio that Ron gifted me awhile back - or maybe a CC that has been gifted?

Smoked an Anejo 48 from last Xmas last night.

Feel free to suggest a pairing also, just picked up some:
Dogfish Head Raison E'Etre (American Beer of the Year)
Sierra Nevada Kellerweis Hefeweizen
Sam Adams Latitude 48 IPA

and I have some:
Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA
Laughing Skull Amber Ale
Blue Moon & Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat

or my homemade Port, Gentleman Jacks, Makers Mark or Bacardi Select

I'm in pain right now.....


----------



## primetime76

Rookies...you'll get there sqiddo's...just keep trying!



Oldmso54 said:


> :rant: USPS! SERIOUSLY?? WTF?!? YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING ME, RIGHT??? oke:
> 
> Here is the MAIL I had waiting in my mailbox:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gn: And here is the FREAKING NOTE USPS LEFT ME :fu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only cigar related thing in the mail was the Cuban Crafters cutter I ordered before I left for vacation. At least that got delivered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a letdown - well I'll be headed to the PO tomorrow.... Can't believe they did this:hurt:


----------



## ShortFuse

Oldmso54 said:


> I need a smoke suggestion for tonight - I'm thinking maybe the Perdomo Edicion De Silvio that Ron gifted me awhile back - or maybe a CC that has been gifted?
> 
> Smoked an Anejo 48 from last Xmas last night.
> 
> Feel free to suggest a pairing also, just picked up some:
> Dogfish Head Raison E'Etre (American Beer of the Year)
> Sierra Nevada Kellerweis Hefeweizen
> Sam Adams Latitude 48 IPA
> 
> and I have some:
> Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA
> Laughing Skull Amber Ale
> Blue Moon & Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat
> 
> or my homemade Port, Gentleman Jacks, Makers Mark or Bacardi Select
> 
> I'm in pain right now.....


I'd rip a Maduro5 with 60min IPA! WTF am I saying, I'd kill for either of those right now!


----------



## Mr_mich

What time does your post office close, why not drive down and pick the packages up yourself, then you will have plenty of cigars to choose from :smoke:


----------



## David_ESM

Rookies?

If anything this makes it better (in my opinion). Now Shawn actually is being forced to pick up his own destruction while he suffers in anticipation!? Hilarious.


----------



## Shibby

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm in pain right now.....


Hehe.. Just wait till tomorrow!


----------



## Oldmso54

Mr_mich said:


> What time does your post office close, why not drive down and pick the packages up yourself, then you will have plenty of cigars to choose from :smoke:


Bastards close at 5PM - SHARP!!


----------



## Johnpaul

But squid, thou art no thy lane,
In proving foresight may be vain:
The best-laid schemes o' mice an' men
Gang aft agley,
An' lea'e us nought but grief an' pain,
For promis'd joy!


----------



## David_ESM

Robert Burns... Man... Bringing a little class and sophistication to this group?

Wasting your time... :wink:


----------



## Habano

Oldmso54 said:


> Bastards close at 5PM - SHARP!!


LOL. What would have been a mess today will be an even bigger mess tomorrow. I only suspect more boxes will arrive tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Oldmso54

Starbuck said:


> LOL. What would have been a mess today will be an even bigger mess tomorrow. I only suspect more boxes will arrive tomorrow afternoon.


Not gonna take any chances David - I'll leave work early and go there about 4:30PM because my mail usually is delivered around 3:30PM - - - and I'll wait till the bastages close to get those packages (because I bet they won't drop off tomorrow's either)


----------



## Rock31

ure finished buddy


----------



## primetime76

David_ESM said:


> Rookies?
> 
> If anything this makes it better (in my opinion). Now Shawn actually is being forced to pick up his own destruction while he suffers in anticipation!? Hilarious.


We space ours out so shit like this debacle doesn't happen....we could teach you squid a thing or 500 about bombing!


----------



## StogieNinja

You space yours out cause you suffer from premature ignition.


----------



## Oldmso54

No takers other than ShortFuse on cigar / libation pairing?

Most of you know what you've sent me and know what I like so take a shot - could send out one of my AF samplers if I go for your suggestion??


----------



## max gas

Oldmso54 said:


> No takers other than ShortFuse on cigar / libation pairing?
> 
> Most of you know what you've sent me and know what I like so take a shot - could send out one of my AF samplers if I go for your suggestion??


Was a Ron Mexico and cold frosty Schlitz on the list?


----------



## StogieNinja

haha, Mike.


I personally vote for the Dogfish IPA with a Partegas if you have one. That dogfish has it's own "twang" to it.


----------



## Oldmso54

max gas said:


> Was a Ron Mexico and cold frosty Schlitz on the list?


That would be a negative ghost rider (although I do have a Ron Mexico somewhere in my humi)


----------



## max gas

How about rum & coke and something CC


----------



## watchman_01

I am going for 2 here

Arturo Fuente Petit Corona with Dogfish Head Raison E'Etre

followed by

Arturo Fuente Short Story with your homemade Port


----------



## the_brain

watchman_01 said:


> I am going for 2 here
> 
> Arturo Fuente Petit Corona with Dogfish Head Raison E'Etre


Funny, my favorite paring is a Partagas Lusitanias with the Dogfish Head Raison d'Extra or the Palo Santo Marron


----------



## Danfish98

I'd go CC with your homemade port.


----------



## sweater88

David_ESM said:


> Robert Burns... Man... Bringing a little class and sophistication to this group?
> 
> Wasting your time... :wink:


thats ok bud, Robbie Burns was never known for his class or sophistication...more his humor, which plays perfectly here


----------



## sweater88

the_brain said:


> Funny, my favorite paring is a Partagas Lusitanias with the Dogfish Head Raison d'Extra or the Palo Santo Marron


Is that so? :mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## the_brain

sweater88 said:


> Is that so? :mischief::mischief::mischief:


Don't start what you can't finish.....


----------



## StogieNinja

Yeah, Joe!


Wait...


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

Wow, what a let-down, Shawn! I can't imagine all the anticipation. Looking forward to pics tomorrow! Good luck with the carnage and all...


----------



## sweater88

the_brain said:


> Don't start what you can't finish.....


I believe you started it good sir........and its far from over


----------



## Juicestain

The suspense is killing me:evil:


----------



## gosh

Juicestain said:


> The suspense is killing me:evil:


No shit! Is UPS open yet?!?!


----------



## jumpmaster

ShortFuse said:


> I'd rip a Maduro5 with 60min IPA! WTF am I saying, I'd kill for either of those right now!


Ditto -"I'd kill for either of those right now", However an Anejo with the Gentlemen Jack sounds good too.


----------



## primetime76

Squiddo's make me tired...they are like toddlers with tenticles... and one ball.


----------



## Oldmso54

Well Gents - beware of the lawyers amongst us... Seems one Terry, aka Probate Geek, aka Lawyer for the Dead, aka Career Buster decided to act on my previous post about getting out of work in 10 min provided "no morons called".

My staff gets in before me and as soon as I got in they were like 'come here, come here' - I walked into their office - they shut the door & said 'I think you really pissed someone off, you must have still be on speaker, listen to this".

Well it was none other than TERRY! :eyebrows: leaving me a voicemail saying something about morons calling in!!. I started cracking up and then explained this insanity we call Puff and that all was well, but morale of the story is 1. Never trust a lawyer and 2. Never put anything on Puff that you don't want to come back and bite you (see moron post and Aruba pic post)

My mail comes late: like 3:45 - 4:00 so I'm going home to try to intercept todays mail & then head to the PO to pick up yesterdays mail. Pics (hopefully) tonight!!


----------



## max gas

Oldmso54 said:


> Well Gents - beware of the lawyers amongst us... Seems one Terry, aka Probate Geek, aka Lawyer for the Dead, aka Career Buster decided to act on my previous post about getting out of work in 10 min provided "no morons called".
> 
> My staff gets in before me and as soon as I got in they were like 'come here, come here' - I walked into their office - they shut the door & said 'I think you really pissed someone off, you must have still be on speaker, listen to this".
> 
> Well it was none other than TERRY! :eyebrows: leaving me a voicemail saying something about morons calling in!!. I started cracking up and then explained this insanity we call Puff and that all was well, but morale of the story is 1. Never trust a lawyer and 2. Never put anything on Puff that you don't want to come back and bite you (see moron post and Aruba pic post)
> 
> My mail comes late: like 3:45 - 4:00 so I'm going home to try to intercept todays mail & then head to the PO to pick up yesterdays mail. Pics (hopefully) tonight!!


Well done Terry! That's awesome. LOL! One question for you Shawn, why is someone listening to your voicemail?


----------



## sweater88

max gas said:


> Well done Terry! That's awesome. LOL! One question for you Shawn, why is someone listening to your voicemail?


apparently he's got peeps to screen his voicemail for him, in case its a sales call or a crazy cepholapod lawyer:smoke2:


----------



## zenom

That's pretty funny Shawn. There was one time my ex-girfriend who didn't get along with her mother, forgot to hang up the phone while we were driving. After she got off the voicemail with her mom, she continued to talk while still leaving a voicemail. Needless to say there was about 10 mins of verbal abuse towards her mom left on that voicemail. Ever since then I always check my phones constantly. 

The other day my g/f who is an analyst for a bigger finance company, called my mortgage guy posing as my FA and wondering about the mortgage, saying she was helping me out. He proceeded to be a total douche to her. I had called the CEO of the bank earlier that day because he wasn't doing his job properly. When I talked to him (my lender) that night he was like "tell your FA I am sorry for being an asshole", I proceeded to tell him that was also my g/f. He felt like a total dick.


----------



## Beer Alchemist

That mortgage guy would cease being my mortgage guy.


----------



## the_brain

Beer Alchemist said:


> That mortgage guy would cease being my mortgage guy.


Me too, but around here people fear Mrs. Brain a lot more then me. She would have destroyed him.


----------



## cartey

Sorry sorry sorry,
I'm super late to the party.

Here comes the late boomer: 1*5**6840342773570

I didn't really have physical access to my cooli until yesterday, so this one's gonna be weeee later than everyone else's.

But of course, you know, save the best for the last.


----------



## nealw6971

Bwah ha ha ha ha!

It 
Just
Don't
Evah
Stop!


----------



## David_ESM

cartey said:


> Sorry sorry sorry,
> I'm super late to the party.


There's always one... :wink:


----------



## cartey

I just quickly scrolled through all the pages, and we're at AT LEAST 29 atm.
Excuse my counting ability in the morning; I haven't had my coffee and my fingers were not enough to keep count!

Did ya think it was over, Llamas?
_DO_ you think it is over now, Llamas?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oldmso54 said:


> Well it was none other than TERRY! :eyebrows: leaving me a voicemail saying something about morons calling in!!. I started cracking up and then explained this insanity we call Puff and that all was well, but morale of the story is 1. Never trust a lawyer and 2. Never put anything on Puff that you don't want to come back and bite you (see moron post and Aruba pic post)


Ha! Anything to mess with you, Shawn. You're so easy.

I was somewhat surprised that your zookeeper put me right through to the llama house, _sans_ screening, but I'm glad you're able to get your messages played for you (we realize it's tough for you even-toed ungulates to work the machine, with all those little buttons...).

:biggrin:


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

cartey said:


> Did ya think it was over, Llamas?
> _DO_ you think it is over now, Llamas?


Heheheh opcorn:


----------



## Oldmso54

ProbateGeek said:


> Ha! Anything to mess with you, Shawn. You're so easy.
> 
> :whip:


Guilty as charged - I seem to provide the fodder for the cannon all on my own - LOL!


----------



## Hannibal

cartey said:


> Did ya think it was over, Llamas?
> _DO_ you think it is over now, Llamas?


I think the fun is just about to begin.....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

cartey said:


> Sorry sorry sorry,
> I'm super late to the party.
> 
> Here comes the late boomer: 1*5**6840342773570
> 
> I didn't really have physical access to my cooli until yesterday, so this one's gonna be weeee later than everyone else's.
> 
> But of course, you know, save the best for the last.


what's this..a late arrival to a bombing rally?..now,why does that sound familiar?

oh yeah.....cuz it's a ZK tactic

maybe youse guys should call yourselves the Bomb Llamas..you're acting more like the ZK every day....which,you should be happy about,IMHO.


----------



## sdlaird

Silly Llamas.... Bombs are from Squids!!!


----------



## sweater88

ouirknotamuzd said:


> what's this..a late arrival to a bombing rally?..now,why does that sound familiar?
> 
> oh yeah.....cuz it's a ZK tactic
> 
> maybe youse guys should call yourselves the Bomb Llamas..you're acting more like the ZK every day....which,you should be happy about,IMHO.


Its easy to call it a "tactic" in hindsight


----------



## primetime76

nealw6971 said:


> Bwah ha ha ha ha!
> 
> It
> Just
> Don't
> Evah
> Stop!


Like the plague of the clap that is making its way through the the Squiddo ranks.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

primetime76 said:


> Like the plague of the clap that is making its way through the the Squiddo ranks.


and that's why you're our Fearless Leader,Cap'n....only you would be so noble and selfless as to give our mortal enemies The Clap.

I would give you a standing ovation right now,but somehow clapping right now just doesn't seem appropriate.


----------



## Mr_mich

primetime76 said:


> Like the plague of the clap that is making its way through the the Squiddo ranks.


What did you do, rub your junk all over the furry Llama's you bombed the WABS in order to spread your "llama" disease. mg:


----------



## ProbateGeek

primetime76 said:


> Like the plague of the clap that is making its way through the the Squiddo ranks.


Well, Kipp, were you a gentleman and true BOTL you would have warned each of us about your sister...

:biggrin:


----------



## David_ESM

First thing I thought of...


----------



## Mr_mich

ouirknotamuzd said:


> and that's why you're our Fearless Leader,Cap'n....only you would be so noble and selfless as to give our mortal enemies The Clap.
> 
> .


Confirmation that captain Chihuahua is trying to give the Bomb Squids the Clap. But in order to give you must first have......:whip::whip:


----------



## sweater88

ouirknotamuzd said:


> and that's why you're our Fearless Leader,Cap'n....only you would be so noble and selfless as to give our mortal enemies The Clap.
> 
> I would give you a standing ovation right now,but somehow clapping right now just doesn't seem appropriate.


credit where credit is due...that was hilariousound:


----------



## Beer Alchemist

ProbateGeek said:


> Well, Kipp, were you a gentleman and true BOTL you would have warned each of us about your sister...
> 
> :biggrin:


...and mom...


----------



## primetime76

Beer Alchemist said:


> ...and mom...


Truth be told...I did get it, fromt he sticks that were gifted to me by the Ron Mexico Assault Squad...wait a minute...aren't they squid now? Hmmmm...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Beer Alchemist said:


> ...and mom...


< _ouch _>


----------



## David_ESM

primetime76 said:


> Truth be told...I did get it, fromt he sticks that were gifted to me by the Ron Mexico Assault Squad...wait a minute...aren't they squid now? Hmmmm...


This post forced me to add a tag to this thread. I had no choice, you made me do it.


----------



## sweater88

David_ESM said:


> This post forced me to add a tag to this thread. I had no choice, you made me do it.


 ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## watchman_01

Crap, how can I get any work done when i am spending 90% of my day looking at this post? Unsubscribe!!!


----------



## primetime76

hmmm...should I leave family members out of this? Yeah, I guess I will...won't stoop to the level of a squid.


----------



## ProbateGeek

primetime76 said:


> hmmm...should I leave family members out of this? Yeah, I guess I will...won't stoop to the level of a squid.


Sorry, but speaking of stooping, which highbrow among us first brought up venereal disease?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

primetime76 said:


> Truth be told...I did get it, fromt he sticks that were gifted to me by the Ron Mexico Assault Squad...wait a minute...aren't they squid now? Hmmmm...


tried to warn ya about Mexico,Cap'n..but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

and you are correct...he is now a Ron Mexico Assault Squid...


----------



## Beer Alchemist

If you can't stoop a little what fun is banter? I'm sure Kipps family are fine upstanding folks with the good sense to be ashamed if his ZK affiliation.


----------



## Beer Alchemist

watchman_01 said:


> Crap, how can I get any work done when i am spending 90% of my day looking at this post? Unsubscribe!!!


My computer is down and I'm on hour four of wating for the network tech to bring a new switch so I can work. In the meantime I have burnt 2/3 of my phone battery insulting Kipp.


----------



## StogieNinja

primetime76 said:


> Truth be told...I did get it, fromt he sticks that were gifted to me by the Ron Mexico Assault Squad...wait a minute...aren't they squid now? Hmmmm...


So we have confirmation Kipp has the clap. And confirmation he recieved Ron Mexicos contaminated. But not that the RMAS did anything other than send em like a Trojan Horse.

Nicely done.


----------



## cartey

ouirknotamuzd said:


> what's this..a late arrival to a bombing rally?..now,why does that sound familiar?
> 
> oh yeah.....cuz it's a ZK tactic
> 
> maybe youse guys should call yourselves the Bomb Llamas..you're acting more like the ZK every day....which,you should be happy about,IMHO.


Late arrival? It is best you think that way.

Oh hey, lookie there, there's a little squid trying to catch up to his group.
He's definitely NOT waiting for certain someone to start rebuilding mailbox and deal a second damage to the helplessly unfinished poor thing.

No, that's too smart for a squid...

op2:


----------



## Oldmso54

Boy has this thread twisted and turned it's way through many gyrations .... ainkiller:


----------



## primetime76

cartey said:


> Late arrival? It is best you think that way.
> 
> Oh hey, lookie there, there's a little squid trying to catch up to his group.
> He's definitely NOT waiting for certain someone to start rebuilding mailbox and deal a second damage to the helplessly unfinished poor thing.
> 
> *No, that's too smart for a squid...*
> 
> op2:


I couldn't have said it better myeslf...


----------



## David_ESM

Oldmso54 said:


> twisted and turned it's way through many gyrations


Is that how Kipp got the clap?


----------



## joshbhs04

woooo the clap..... Your gross kipp.


----------



## Mr_mich

ouirknotamuzd said:


> tried to warn ya about Mexico,Cap'n..but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> and you are correct...he is now a *Ron Mexico Assault Squid*...


I will be using that in my header thank you very much!

:focus:
llamas suck :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_mich

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> So we have confirmation Kipp has the clap. And confirmation he received Ron Mexicos contaminated. But not that the RMAS did anything other than* send em like a Trojan Horse*.
> 
> Nicely done.


Minus the Trojan, thats why he got the clap. And yes i had them drop shipped from some questionable source in Tijuana


----------



## watchman_01

Shawn, don't you feel a cough coming on? A little bit of a fever or headache? Time to leave work a little early. Must be something you caught on your vacation.

Have you calculated the amount of time all of us are spending waiting for the devastation pictures?

Time to leave the office and head home!


----------



## Oldmso54

watchman_01 said:


> Shawn, don't you feel a cough coming on? A little bit of a fever or headache? Time to leave work a little early. Must be something you caught on your vacation.
> 
> Have you calculated the amount of time all of us are spending waiting for the devastation pictures?
> 
> Time to leave the office and head home!


Oh trust me Brian - there is definitely a plan. :eyebrows: My mail is delivered late - like 3:45 to 4:00. I'll be there, sitting on the front porch, :couch2: to make sure the lazy ass postal person doesn't drive off without getting out of the truck to deliver them to my door. Then I'll immediately shoot up to the post office :car: (about 12 - 15 min away depending on school zone) and be there to pick up yesterdays packages. Then home, beer :beerchug:, pics hoto:and pics hoto: and pics hoto: ....etc, etc,--- you get the idea!


----------



## primetime76

Well...at least you can't say this about llamas!


----------



## ShortFuse

the tags keep getting better!


----------



## David_ESM

Aww poor Kipp... He seems lonely, just wants a little attention... Makes me think of this poor guy:


----------



## WyldKnyght

primetime76 said:


> Well...at least you can't say this about llamas!


What's wrong with this, my wife uses me as one all the time LMAO :rockon:


----------



## joshbhs04

If my math is right we should be hearing screams and explosions from shawny any minute now......

:kicknuts::flame::flame::llama::target::target:


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

WyldKnyght said:


> What's wrong with this, my wife uses me as one all the time LMAO :rockon:


:first: mad props for that!


----------



## David_ESM

joshbhs04 said:


> If my math is right we should be hearing screams and explosions from shawny any minute now......


Only if you are close.

Otherwise it is going to be hours before he sorts through the rubble and manages to document the destruction on film. Opening and reading and sorting through the amount of boxes sent his way is no quick task.


----------



## Oldmso54

Just posted here:
Carnage from "It's been a long time coming..." thread


----------



## Beer Alchemist

primetime76 said:


> Well...at least you can't say this about llamas!


IDK about you but I prefer being used like that than being a Velcro gloved farmers favorite.


----------



## Mr_mich

Beer Alchemist said:


> IDK about you but I prefer being used like that than being a Velcro gloved farmers favorite.


I would give you RG for this but have to spread it around. That is freaking hilarious!!!:rockon:


----------



## StogieNinja

Transmission has been recieved. *Squid Agent 007 *has target locked. Weapon is deployed. Mission accomplished:

9101010521297770334574

Bye bye, Shawn.


----------

